# Das FilmZitate-Rate-Spiel



## general_failure (24. Oktober 2007)

Salut,
was haltet ihr davon? Als neues Mittel zur Ablenkung von den täglichen arbeitsbedingten Aufgaben und zur geistigen Zerstreuung und Erheiterung möchte ich alle, die sich geistig, Allgemeinbildungsbezogen und moralisch dazu im Stande fühlen, zu einem amüsanten kleinen Spielchen einladen. Das Prinzip ist denkbar einfach. Ein User (a) schreibt ein seiner Meinung nach humoröses, raffiniertes oder schlichtweg allgemein bekanntes Zitat aus Film und Fernsehen. Alle anderen User (Menge b) sind nun dazu angehalten, ihren grauen Zellen (oder im Zweifelsfall einer globalen Suchmaschine) den Dienst aufzugeben, die Herkunft des Zitates zu bestimmen. Derjenige, der die geringste Aktivierungszeit der Zellen (oder der Maschine) benötigt, wird nun als neue Variable (a) definiert und erhält auch deren Aufgabe(das vorherige (a) wird nun Teil der Menge (b)). Dass dieser Kreislauf gegen unendlich tendiert, ist sicher jedem bewusst, aber über Sinn oder Unsinn ist an einer anderen Stelle zu diskutieren=)
Damit der Kreislauf einen Anfang besitzt, definiere ich meine morphologische Persönlichkeit als (a) und beginne mit der (a) zugeteilten Aufgabe:
"Es gibt 2 Dinge auf der Welt, die ich abgrundtief hasse. Das ist zum einen Intoleranz gegenüber anderen Nationen, und zum anderen HOLLÄNDER!"
Nun beginnt die (b) zugeteilte Aufgabe, die kommerziell produzierte Audio-Videospur (deutsch gesagt-Film) ausfindig zu machen, der dieses Zitat entstammt.
Viel Spaß
mfg
GF

Ps: Fragt nicht, warum ich so einen Müll geschwafelt hab (es ist spätabends...).
Kurz gesagt (also für all die, die zu faul zum lesen oder zu doof zum verstehen sind): Einer schreibt ein Zitat, die andern müssen erraten, aus welchem Film es ist. Wers als erster raushat, darf das nächste Zitat anbringen. Fertig.


----------



## general_failure (25. Oktober 2007)

hm schade, scheint keinen zu interessieren...


----------



## merzi86 (25. Oktober 2007)

Dürfte Austin Powers Goldständer sein oder?


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Oktober 2007)

Antworten, nicht fragen^^. 

Es ist aus Austin Powers Goldständer und gesagt hat es der Vater von Austin, Nigel Powers.


"Du wirst jetzt diese Tüte durchwühlen und meine Brieftasche raussuchen."  "Welche ist es?"  "Die auf der 'Böser schwarzer Mann' steht."


----------



## Tobias Köhler (31. Oktober 2007)

Verdammt, das kenn ich irgendwo her^^


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (31. Oktober 2007)

Pulp Fiction.. 

Weiter gehts mit:
"Führ mich zum Schotter" .. wer kennts?

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## DrSoong (31. Oktober 2007)

Mönsch, mit den alten "Jerry Maguire" Sprüchen lockst du niemanden hinter dem Ofen hervor.

Dafür auch noch ein richtiger Klassiger:


> Wenn Scheisse etwas wert wäre, würden alle Menschen ohne Arschloch geboren werden!




Der Doc!


----------



## general_failure (10. November 2007)

Hm weiß anscheinend keiner worum es sich handelt. Also verrat mal, wohers stammt=D


----------



## DrSoong (11. November 2007)

Sowas kann natürlich nur aus der Schnauze von Eddie Murphy kommen, genauer aus dem Film "Und wieder 48 Stunden".


Der Doc!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. November 2007)

general_failure hat gesagt.:


> hm schade, scheint keinen zu interessieren...


Ich glaub das Problem ist eher dass kaum jemand Deinen Eingangspost versteht.


----------



## general_failure (11. November 2007)

Aber ich habs doch extra auf deutsch unten nochma drunter geschrieben!? 
mfg 
GF


----------



## general_failure (11. November 2007)

Ohje Doppelpost...naja @ DrSoong: Du musst das nächste Zitat anbringen^^
Und, dein aktuelles Buch klingt interessant=)
mfg
GF


----------



## DrSoong (11. November 2007)

Nachdem ich selbst gelöst habe? Na gut, dann etwas einfacher:


> Mopsgeschwindigkeit!




Der Doc!


----------



## general_failure (11. November 2007)

Das is klar^^ Traumschiff Surprise=)
Okay dann bin ich wieder dran:
"Fass mich an und deine Hand wird nie wieder etwas anfassen!"

mfg
GF


----------



## Avido (11. November 2007)

das dürfte matrix sein.

wo ist frank? frank hatt keine zeit!

mfg


----------



## Presea (19. November 2007)

Das sollte "donnie darko" sein... Wenn ich nicht total falsch liege


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. November 2007)

Dann solltest du, falls du richtig liegst ein neues Zitat bringen


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (19. November 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub das Problem ist eher dass kaum jemand Deinen Eingangspost versteht.



Naaaja, so schwer zu verstehen ist's ja auch nicht.
Aber du hast Recht, da greif ich doch glatt auf mein Lieblingssprichwort zurück: Es existiert ein Interesse an der generellen Rezession der Applikation relativ primitiver Methoden komplementär zur Favorisierung adäquater komplexer Algorithmen.
(Entspricht ungefähr dem Sprichwort: Warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht?  KANN man aber auch verstehen  )

Back to Topic:
"There is no spoon" oder in der deutschen Version "Es gibt keinen Löffel"


----------



## mAu (19. November 2007)

Matrix 1?!


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. November 2007)

Genau...

Und weiter geht's:

"Mellon!"

Und falls euch das zu schwer ist hier ein zweites Zitat um die Sache zu vereinfachen:



Spoiler



"Flieht, ihr Narren!"


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. November 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Genau...
> 
> Und weiter geht's:
> 
> ...



Herr der Ringe - Die Gefaehrten. Das erste Zitat am Eingang der Minen von Moria, das zweite auf der Bruecke von Kazadhum.

Und das naechste ist:


> Sowas sagen die kleinen gruenen Maennchen also heute: Bring mich zu Deinem Therapeuthen?



Bin nicht 100% sicher beim Wortlaut, wer den Film kennt duerfte das Zitat aber locker erkennen koennen. 

Noch ein anderes Zitat aus dem gleichen Film (und sogar der gleichen Person), diesmal eher zur Verwirrung als es leichter zu machen: 


> Wer hat von meinem Tellerchen gegessen?


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (20. November 2007)

Also das erste Zitat kenne ich, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, woher... 
Könnte es "Sphere" sein?

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. November 2007)

MeinerEiner_80 hat gesagt.:


> Also das erste Zitat kenne ich, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, woher...
> Könnte es "Sphere" sein?
> 
> *grüssle*
> MeinerEiner



Richtig, es ist Sphere. Du hast den schimmligen Kiwi-Pudding von vorletztem Jahr gewonnen!


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (20. November 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Richtig, es ist Sphere. Du hast den schimmligen Kiwi-Pudding von vorletztem Jahr gewonnen!


Ich mag keine Kiwis 

Sollte nicht so schwer sein, folgendes rauszufinden:


> Wozu hast du denn das Messer im Stiefel? Zum Brot schneiden?



*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## schuetzejanett (20. November 2007)

Keinen blassen schimmer, hast du noch ein anderes Zitat aus dem Film?


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (20. November 2007)

schuetzejanett hat gesagt.:


> Keinen blassen schimmer, hast du noch ein anderes Zitat aus dem Film?


Na aber sicher:



> - Ich will mich jetzt waschen und dazu braucht man ja Wasser, oder?
> - Ja klar. Ich hab nen Eimer. Und da haben sich erst 3 Mann drin gebadet. Und der letzte war ein Prachtexemplar.


----------



## Presea (20. November 2007)

Das ist "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod"...^^

Okay ein neues:


> "Süßigkeiten müssen keinen Nutzen haben, deswegen sind sie ja Süßigkeiten!"



Viel Spaß


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (20. November 2007)

moin moin ... so ich bin der neue und ich komm jetz öfter 

also ich würd sagen das is aus "charlie und die schokoladenfabrik"


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (21. November 2007)

Achso, ich habe ja ein neues Zitat vergessen. Sorry 



> Rache ist ein Gericht, das man kalt serviert.


----------



## DrSoong (21. November 2007)

Hättest ja nur darunter schreiben müssen: *altes Klingonisches Sprichwort*.  Das Zitat lautet übrigens so:


> (eng.)
> Revenge is a Dish best served cold.
> (dt.)
> Rache ist ein Gericht, das am liebsten kalt serviert wird.



Weiß jetzt nicht genau, in welcher Folge das das erste mal vorgekommen ist, stammt aber ganz klar aus Star Trek (siehe auch mein Benutzername).

Na dann weiter:


> 1984 wird man in jeder Apotheke Plutonium kaufen können!




Der Doc!


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (21. November 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Weiß jetzt nicht genau, in welcher Folge das das erste mal vorgekommen ist, stammt aber ganz klar aus Star Trek (siehe auch mein Benutzername).



Naja ich glaub dann hätte ich das Zitat schon so formuliert, wie du es geschrieben hast und nich so wie ich es geschrieben habe.   Aber so ist es auch gut, denn es war ja teilweise richtig. Zur Auflösung, es ist ein Zitat aus "Man on Fire". 

Aber zu deinem Zitat weiß ich leider nichts. Hast du vielleicht noch ein anderes aus besagtem Film / besagter Serie?


----------



## Matze (21. November 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Hättest ja nur darunter schreiben müssen: *altes Klingonisches Sprichwort*.  Das Zitat lautet übrigens so:
> 
> Weiß jetzt nicht genau, in welcher Folge das das erste mal vorgekommen ist, stammt aber ganz klar aus Star Trek (siehe auch mein Benutzername).
> Der Doc!


War nich in einer Folge, war in einem Film. Mir fällt zwar jetzt der Titel nicht mehr ein, aber es war der Teil, in dem Kirk für den angeblichen Mord an einem Hohen klingonischen Tier in eine Strafkolonie kommt. Der Satz fällt als ein klingonischer Kaptain im getarnten Schiff die Enterprise beschießt


----------



## C-H (21. November 2007)

> Na dann weiter:
> 
> Zitat:
> 1984 wird man in jeder Apotheke Plutonium kaufen können!
> ...


 
Das Zitat dürfte aus "Zurück in die Zukunft" stammen. Dem ersten Teil

Falls richtig, hier ein neues Zitat (aus einer TV-Serie, keinem Film)


> du hast en stück antz auf dir


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. November 2007)

Ja, du hast Recht. 

Ich kenne zwar Lost nur auf Englisch, aber das Zitat dürfte trotzdem passen ... Hurley: "Dude, you've got some Arzt on you."

So, dann gleich auch eine Frage: Zitate auch auf Englisch? Mal sehen ob trotzdem jemand antwortet. 



> Hi, I'm XXX XXX, you remember me? I'm not married, I don't have any kids, and I'd blow your head off if someone paid me enough.



Den Namen habe ich mal entfernt - ansonsten wäre es noch ein Stück einfacher.


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (21. November 2007)

Hmmm ... ich nehme mal an, es handelt sich hierbei um "Grosse Pointe Blank", aber ich kann mich auch irren. 

Für den Fall, dass es stimmt, hier mein Zitat (aber nicht auf Englisch und mit Namen  )



> Und Simon, wo wohnst du?


----------



## Avido (21. November 2007)

Presea hat gesagt.:


> Das sollte "donnie darko" sein... Wenn ich nicht total falsch liege



nein eigentlich sollte es spiel mir das lied vom tod sein.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. November 2007)

Ist Simon der Engel Simon?

Vielleicht einer der God's Army-Filme?


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (23. November 2007)

Nein das ist leider falsch


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (23. November 2007)

Wie wärs denn mit nem weiteren Zitat?


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (23. November 2007)

Moment, muss ich mal eben überlegen 

Also mal die Antwort auf mein vorheriges Zitat



> Ich wohne in den Schwachen und Verletzten, Doktor.


----------



## Presea (28. November 2007)

Hi,
ich habe das Gefühl das es keiner errät. Wie wäre es mit einen neuen?

Wenn ihr wollt hier ist eins: 
"Remember! Remember! The 5th of November!"


LG


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. November 2007)

Presea hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> ich habe das Gefühl das es keiner errät. Wie wäre es mit einen neuen?
> 
> Wenn ihr wollt hier ist eins:
> ...



Hmm, Mist. Den Film hab ich zwar nicht gesehen, aber den Trailer dazu. Sogar ein paar Mal, hab ich auf irgendeiner DVD, wenn ich jetzt nur wuesste welche, dann wuerd ich heut Abend nachschauen...


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (28. November 2007)

Moin!


Presea hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ihr wollt hier ist eins:
> "Remember! Remember! The 5th of November!"


Also das kenne ich noch aus dem Englischunterrricht von vor Jahren. Stichwort "Pulverfassverschwörung".. Gibts davon ne Verfilmung, weil sonst sagt mir das überhaupt nichts..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## cofter (28. November 2007)

Google sagt V wie Vendetta.


----------



## Presea (28. November 2007)

Ja da hat GOOGLE! recht


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (28. November 2007)

Na googlen kann ja jeder.. Ich dachte das wäre hier ein Rate-Spiel" und kein "Such mit Google-" Spiel...


----------



## Matze (28. November 2007)

Ich bin sowieso der MEineung Gooogle sollte man nicht mehr verwenden, ist mir zu mächtig.
Gibt es jetzt schon ein neues Zitat? Wenn nein, ich habe hier eins: 





> HATSCHIE! Entschuldigung, ich bin erlärgisch gegen Bullshit


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (28. November 2007)

Das ist ganz klar I-Robot.

So und jetzt mal nen einfacherers, wo ihr mein letztes schon nich wusstet. 



> Berlin ist jetzt die Stadt der Warenhäuser. Hier war ein Haus und da war ein Haus.


----------



## schuetzejanett (28. November 2007)

Ist das aus der Untergang?


----------



## Ex1tus (28. November 2007)

Verdammt, das kenn ich....mir liegt es auf der Zunge......ahhhh


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (28. November 2007)

schuetzejanett hat gesagt.:


> Ist das aus der Untergang?



Ja, das ist der Untergang. Also dann mal los mit deinem Zitat.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Dezember 2007)

Damit hier mal wieder was Leben in die Bude kommt:



> Man kann sie wenden lassen! Sie werden wie neu!



Bei Bedarf hab ich auch noch ca. 20.000 andere Zitate aus diesem Film zur Hand.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich nehme sie in Zahlung. 3 Pens!

->Ritter der Kokosnus!

Weiter mit:


> - Warum ist die amerikanische Regierung die beste?
> - Weil man immer wieder Berufung einlegen kann!



*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## kawe78pc (6. Dezember 2007)

"Warum ist die amerikanische Regierung die beste?"
"Weil man immer wieder Berufung einlegen kann!"

Müsste der Film "Thank you for Smoking!" sein.

Weiter mit:
"Was würde John tun? Alle umlegen und 10 Zigaretten rauchen!"


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Dürfte Last Boy Scout sein....

"Colt, was tust du da?" "Ach, ich spiele nur das alte, selbstverliebte "Lass-meinen-Hintern-im-Mondlicht-glänzen" Spiel."


----------



## kawe78pc (6. Dezember 2007)

Müsste "Loaded Weapon" sein.

Weiter mit: 
"Du fährst so langsam, Du könntest bei Miss Daisy Chauffeur werden."


----------



## fluessig (6. Dezember 2007)

kawe78pc hat gesagt.:


> Weiter mit:
> "Du fährst so langsam, Du könntest bei Miss Daisy Chauffeur werden."



Vielleicht Bad Boys?


----------



## kawe78pc (6. Dezember 2007)

Richtig. 

Weiter mit:
"Wir sind Polizeibeamte, für Gewalttätigkeiten wurden wir nicht ausgebildet."


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (6. Dezember 2007)

@kawe78pc Du hast denn Sinn des Spiels wohl noch nicht so ganz verstanden.. Fluessig hat das Zitat erraten, also darf er auch eine neue Frage stellen...


----------



## fluessig (6. Dezember 2007)

Genau, jetzt darf ich 

"Zu schade, dass du gehst Eve, allerdings wie, das hat große Klasse." 

Ich kann mich leider nur noch vage daran erinnern, aber so oder so ähnlich ging es.


----------



## Mahatmas (6. Dezember 2007)

face off

"Und für so was steckt mir einer den Finger in `n Arsch… – Wie? Haben wir schon Wochenende?"


----------



## Sigbuzz (6. Dezember 2007)

> "Wir sind Polizeibeamte, für Gewalttätigkeiten wurden wir nicht ausgebildet."



Das ist aus Demolition Man.



> "Und für so was steckt mir einer den Finger in `n … – Wie? Haben wir schon Wochenende?"


Die üblichen Verdächtigen

Ich will auch:

"Jetzt bleiben wir alle cool, DU.. bleib cool"


----------



## kawe78pc (6. Dezember 2007)

@MeinerEiner 80: sorry ich bin unwürdig 

"Zu schade, dass du gehst Eve, allerdings wie, das hat große Klasse." 

Das sagt mir gar nix. Haste vielleicht nen Tipp?


----------



## Alaniak (6. Dezember 2007)

@Sigbuzz: Pulp Fiction.



"Halt die Schnauze Chip! Hätten wir zwei Weicheicher gewollt hätten wir sie Bambi und Klopfer genannt!"


----------



## zerix (6. Dezember 2007)

@Alaniak & Sigbuzz

Ich glaube eher dass es "From Dusk Till Dawn" ist. Im Wohnmobil. george clooney sagt das zu Harvey Keitel.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Sigbuzz (6. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt, ist From Dusk Till Dawn.

Oder... "Was sind deine Absichten" "Absichten?" "Deine Absichten meiner Tochter gegenüber" "Ich weis nicht"


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

@ zerix: Ne ich denk auch das es Pulp Fiction ist, Samuel Jackson sagt das im Restaurant zu den zwei "Überfallern".


----------



## zerix (6. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus

Ja, sagt was von cool bleiben, aber nicht so auf diese Art. "DU, bleib cool". Das kommt nur bei From Dusk till Dawn vor. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Mahatmas (6. Dezember 2007)

Würd auch sagen, dass es aus "From dusk till dawn" ist...


```
"Was sind deine Absichten" "Absichten?" "Deine Absichten meiner Tochter gegenüber" "Ich weis nicht"
```

Ist das aus Bad Boys 2? Als der Typ, "der wie 30 rüberkommt", die Tochter von Martin Lawrence zum Date abholen will... Oder?

Wenns stimmt:


```
"Ich sag euch, worum es in 'Like a Virgin' geht. Dieser Song handelt von einem Mädchen, das auf einen Kerl mit einem großen Schwanz scharf ist. Das Ganze ist eine Metapher über große Schwänze."
```

Wenn nicht, hab ich das NIE geschrieben (=


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Dezember 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> "DU, bleib cool". Das kommt nur bei From Dusk till Dawn vor.





Mahatmas hat gesagt.:


> Würd auch sagen, dass es aus "From dusk till dawn" ist...



Auf jeden Fall, das ist 100% From Dusk till Dawn.


----------



## kawe78pc (6. Dezember 2007)

"Ich sag euch, worum es in 'Like a Virgin' geht. Dieser Song handelt von einem Mädchen, das auf einen Kerl mit einem großen Schwanz scharf ist. Das Ganze ist eine Metapher über große Schwänze."

Das müsste RESERVOIR DOGS sein

Weiter mit:
"An meinem Hochzeitstag bring ich niemand um."


----------



## Pommespanza (6. Dezember 2007)

"Ich sag euch, worum es in 'Like a Virgin' geht. Dieser Song handelt von einem Mädchen, das auf einen Kerl mit einem großen Schwanz scharf ist. Das Ganze ist eine Metapher über große Schwänze."

Das is' Reservoir Dogs

ihr seit voll die Tarantino Freaks 

edit: VERDAMMT!!


----------



## Sigbuzz (6. Dezember 2007)

Nein, das Zitat ist nicht aus Bad Boys 2. Ist schwer ich weis,,, könnte sein das den Film keiner gesehen hat. Obwohl er sehr gut ist.


----------



## Sigbuzz (6. Dezember 2007)

> "An meinem Hochzeitstag bring ich niemand um."



Das ist aus Natural Born Killers

Ich hab auch noch einen: "Ich und Jason Biggs sind nackt hier drin"


----------



## Duxias (6. Dezember 2007)

müsste american pie sein, weiß nur gerade nicht welcher...


----------



## Sigbuzz (6. Dezember 2007)

Nein stimmt nicht.


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Kein American Pie, das ist "Jay und Silent Bob".
Noch ein aus Jay und Silent Bob:
"So steht es im Buch!" "Im Buch?" "Im ungeschriebenen Buch der Straße...."


Ich erinner mich jetzt an ein Zitat aber nicht an den Film: "Renn mir nicht ständig um die Füße du dumme Nutte. Du gehst mir voll auf die Nerven!"


----------



## Sigbuzz (6. Dezember 2007)

Ist das aus Jackie Brown?


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß es ja nicht.


----------



## Sigbuzz (6. Dezember 2007)

Doch ich glaube das sagt Robert DeNiro zu Brigitte Fonda. Kurz bevor er sie auf dem Parkplatz übern Haufen ballert.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Dezember 2007)

Sigbuzz hat gesagt.:


> Kurz bevor er sie auf dem Parkplatz übern Haufen ballert.


Wie unhoeflich...


----------



## Sigbuzz (6. Dezember 2007)

Ok... Kurz bevor er sie auf dem Parkplatz ihres noch so jungen Lebens beraubt. Allerdings triffts das eben nich ganz...;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Könnte sein.... Das war aber wirklich einen nervige Nutte^^.

Also nächstes Zitat.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Dann mach halt ich weiter.

"Lassen sie den Papagei in Ruhe!" "NIEMALS!"


----------



## kawe78pc (7. Dezember 2007)

Ist das die Simpsonsfolge?
(Homer wollte bei der Stadtreinigung kandidieren...glaub ich zumindest...)


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Richtig. Das ist mein Lieblingszitat von den Simpsons. Die Lieblingsszene ist als sie ein Familiengericht abhalten und Homer beantragt eine Prozesspause, als sie genehmigt wird rennt er raus und schaukelt.


----------



## kawe78pc (7. Dezember 2007)

Dann bich ma wieder dran 

"Was zur Hölle ist ein Woogy?

Viel Spass!


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (10. Dezember 2007)

Hmm.. kommt wohl keiner drauf, das "Verrückt nach Mary" gesucht war...

Woher stammt das?
"Eine Weile war er semi-schizo, nun ist er voll schizo"


*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## kawe78pc (11. Dezember 2007)

Richtig! ....hat aber echt lange gedauert 

"Eine Weile war er semi-schizo, nun ist er voll schizo"

Ghostbusters? (keine Ahnung ob Teil I oder II)


----------



## kawe78pc (13. Dezember 2007)

Wie wärs mit diesem Zitat?

"Wir werden hier still vor uns hinbluten, bis Joe Cabot seinen fetten  durch die Tür schwingt!"

Viel Spass.


----------



## subara (13. Dezember 2007)

Reservoir Dogs denk ich mal.... von Tarantino

"Jetzt lassen Sie besser Ihre Faxen, sonst reiß ich Ihnen den Kopf ab und  Ihnen in den Hals!"


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Na, das ist ja einfach....
Reservoir Dogs. Ganz einfach obwohl tutorials.de Ar.sch rausfiltert.
Ich glaub Mr. Orange sagt das.



> "Als dein Anwalt rate ich dir mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu fahren!"



edit: verdammt! Aber das dürfte Full Metal Jacket sein.


----------



## subara (13. Dezember 2007)

F M J ist rischtisch:..... sie können jetz zwischen dem roten und grünen Briefumschlag wählen...oder Tor 3.... Ich geb ihnen 300 für den roten Briefumschlag


----------



## subara (13. Dezember 2007)

Der Drogenfilm mit Johnny Depp Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas ;-) 



> "Ein Kansas City Shuffle ist wenn alle Welt nach rechts guckt, während du linksrum gehst!"


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Kansas City Shuffle ist .......argh....ähhh Lucky # Slevin. Genau.




> "Wenn wir trinken wollen wie die Deutschen, dann brauchen wir reichlich Hilfe!"


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Dezember 2007)

Anscheinend kennt es keiner...Es ist "Bierfest" von Broken Lizard.

So, vielleicht kennt das jemand:


> Der Svend schwitzt, aber der Eigil ist lieb!"



Tipp: Dänisch!


----------



## Mahatmas (14. Dezember 2007)

Das ist dann wohl "Dänische Delicatessen"

Dann hab ich einen Dialog für euch:


```
A: "Er hat 44 Mann getötet und ein paar Hundert verprügelt."
B: "Ist das wahr?"
A: "Allerdings."
B: "Der wär was für die Bürgermeisterwahl."
```

Na, weiß es jemand?


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (14. Dezember 2007)

Gangs of New York...




> Locke, ich glaube ich muss dir noch einen Satz heiße Ohren verpassen.



Wenn den niemand kennt, mir fallen da noch einige Sprüche zu dem Film ein..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## kawe78pc (14. Dezember 2007)

Das müsste ein Bud Spencer / Terence Hill Klassiker sein:  4 Fäuste gegen Rio?

Wie wärs mit dem:
"Diese göttliche S.....lutscherin ist nicht tot."

grüsse


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (14. Dezember 2007)

Die Richtung stimmt.....  dennoch der falsche Film...
Also weiter raten.


----------



## DrSoong (14. Dezember 2007)

Die Locke stammt aus "Mein Name ist Nobody". Gleich auch noch den von kawe78pc, ist aus Kill Bill Vol. 1. Ist die Szene, als sich der Marshall über die Braut beugt und sie ihn mit Blut vollhustet.

So, weiter im Text.


> "Hatschi?" - "GESUNDHEIT!"




Der Doc!


----------



## general_failure (14. Dezember 2007)

Das ist doch garantiert einer der guten alten Karl May-Filme! Aber frag mich nicht, welcher^^ Zählt das als Antwort?

mfg
GF


----------



## fluessig (14. Dezember 2007)

Nix Karl May. Das ist Robin Hood - Helden in Strumpfhosen. Cooler Film, aus dem ich eigentlich mein nächstes Zitat bringen wollte 

Der Peifbackenvogel häf op jur Händ Pup kappt opjestapelt höhöhö.

Jetzt müsst ihr kurz warten bis mir noch was neues einfällt - mit deutschsprachigen Zitaten tu ich mir zunehmens schwerer. Aber hier ist was aus einem sehr empfehlenswerten Film:


> Tut mir Leid, der Wind hat's weggeweht.


----------



## ink (16. Dezember 2007)

Ist das nicht aus Gattaca?

edit: Ok


----------



## fluessig (16. Dezember 2007)

Richtig, damit bist du jetzt dran ein Zitat zu nennen skat.


----------



## ink (16. Dezember 2007)

So ein Neues:



> Wenn du in 50 Jahren auf dein Leben zurück schaust, willst du dann nicht auch sagen können, dass du dich getraut hast einzusteigen?


----------



## general_failure (16. Dezember 2007)

Also das ist doch garantiert Transformers (The Movie)!

Okay, dann bin ich mal wieder dran:

Wenn das Universum ein helles Zentrum hätte, wäre man hier am weitesten davon entfernt.

mfg
GF


----------



## ink (16. Dezember 2007)

Star Wars Episode 4


----------



## ink (16. Dezember 2007)

Auf ein Neues


> Gib nie auf, geh immer deinen Weg, denn so machen es Gewinner!


----------



## kawe78pc (17. Dezember 2007)

Das dürfte "Könige der Wellen" sein.

Jetzt aber ich 
    "Wir sind hier nicht in Vietnam! Wir sind beim Bowling… Da gibt es Regeln!"

Viel Spass.


----------



## ink (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß es, ich weiß es...
Werde es aber nicht verraten


----------



## Back2toxic (17. Dezember 2007)

The Big Lebowsky

Und nun mein Zitat - ich hab's bei Google nicht gefunden 

"Linke Seite! Rechte Seite! Linke Seite! Rechte Seite!"


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (17. Dezember 2007)

Back2toxic hat gesagt.:


> T
> 
> Und nun mein Zitat - ich hab's bei Google nicht gefunden



Macht nichts, war trotzdem nicht schwer  
Besonders wenns noch kein halbes Jahr her ist, das man den Film "Gegen jede Regel" zuletzt gesehen hat..

Mein Zitat :


> Es beruhigt einen Mann, wenn er weiss das seine Tochter nicht geschändet wurde.




*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## kawe78pc (18. Dezember 2007)

Oh Gott :-(

Vielleicht "Guess Who - Meine Tochter blablabla?". 

Weiter mit dem:
                        "Schelle links, Schelle rechts!"

Viel Spass


----------



## subara (18. Dezember 2007)

kawe78pc hat gesagt.:


> Oh Gott :-(
> 
> Vielleicht "Guess Who - Meine Tochter blablabla?".
> 
> ...


BUD SPENCER Welchen Teil weiss ich leider nicht mehr 

Zitat:
"Iiih, du hast ein Mädchen geküsst! Du bist sowas von...schwul!"


----------



## kaMii (18. Dezember 2007)

subara hat gesagt.:


> BUD SPENCER Welchen Teil weiss ich leider nicht mehr
> 
> Zitat:
> "Iiih, du hast ein Mädchen geküsst! Du bist sowas von...schwul!"



Ich kenns aus Simpsons^^

Zitat: "Ich habe gesagt Sie gehen 90% des Weges und ich 10%. Sie gehen nicht die vollen 100%"


----------



## kaMii (18. Dezember 2007)

Mmh will wohl keiner mehr, oder wars zu schwer?



> "Ich habe gesagt Sie gehen 90% des Weges und ich 10%. Sie gehen nicht die vollen 100%"



Ist aus Hitch - Der Datedoktor

Dann mach ich mal noch ein etwas einfacheres:

"Jetzt müssen wir nur noch diese verdammte Band erledigen"


----------



## ink (18. Dezember 2007)

From dusk till dawn




> Wie soll man mit 2 Enten in V-Formation fliegen, frag ich Sie...


----------



## mkoeni1 (18. Dezember 2007)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit ;-)
Ist kein Zitat, mehr gesungen:
"Time is on my side, yes it is"


Gruß Matze


----------



## ink (18. Dezember 2007)

Fallen (Rolling Stones Song)
Nicht durcheinander 




> Wie soll man mit 2 Enten in V-Formation fliegen, frag ich Sie...


----------



## mkoeni1 (18. Dezember 2007)

Jagdfieber müsste das sein.



> Scheissse! Was? Ne Streife! Nein? Doch! Scheissse!



Gruß Matze


----------



## ink (18. Dezember 2007)

Blues Brothers, ist zu einfach 



> Der Präsident bombadierte mal wieder ein Land, dessen Namen wir nicht aussprechen konnten


----------



## mkoeni1 (18. Dezember 2007)

Michael Moore mit Bowling for Columbine ;-)



> Platz da, hier kommt der Landvogt!




Gruß Matze


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (19. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt ein ähnliches Zitate aus nem Spencer/Hill Film:
"Mach schon Platz, ich bin der Landvogt." 
Der ist aus 4 Fäuste für ein Halleluja. Meintest du das?


----------



## mkoeni1 (19. Dezember 2007)

Das ist zu 100 Prozent korrekt ;-)
Du bist an der Reihe.


Gruß Matze


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (19. Dezember 2007)

Tja mit Zitaten aus Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Filmen darf man mir hier nicht kommen.. Die kenn ich alle 

Neues Zitat, garantiert kein Spencer/Hill Film:

```
Ich bin Godzilla, und du bist Tokio!
```


----------



## ink (21. Dezember 2007)

Alter, das ist schwer


----------



## fluessig (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Will Smith sowas sagt, oder ein ähnlich charismatischer Schauspieler, aber ich bin auch ratlos.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (21. Dezember 2007)

Ganz kalt...
Okay ein weiteres Zitat ausdem Film:


> Was soll das denn? Wollt ihr mich jedesmal einbuchten, wenn sich ein Lastwagen verlaufen hat, oder was?



*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (22. Dezember 2007)

Kaum gibt man mal ein Zitat, welches sich nicht bei Google finden lässt, herrscht emsiges Schweigen 
Ich löse mal auf : Die üblichen Verdächtigen

Neus Zitat, ein wenig einfacher:


> Jetzt bringe ich Dich so lange um, bist du tot bist


----------



## fluessig (22. Dezember 2007)

Ausgerechnet einer meiner Lieblingsfilme  
Den sollte ich mal wieder anschaun (ist schon Jahre her, dass ich den sah).

Beim nächsten Zitat hab ich schon wieder keine Ahnung und denk mir aber, dass ich es kenne.


----------



## ink (22. Dezember 2007)

Hot Shots


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (23. Dezember 2007)

Rischtisch!
Dann dein nächstes Zitat bitte!


----------



## ink (23. Dezember 2007)

Einer von euch sollte eins stellen.
Bin die nächsten Tage nicht da.

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## derpfaff (23. Dezember 2007)

Okay: "Meine Füße schwitzen!"

Viel Spaß,
derPfaff


----------



## general_failure (23. Dezember 2007)

Na das ist "Ice Age"!

So, hier mein nächstes:
"Wie groß sind sie?" 
"1,75,Sir!"
"Ich wusste garnich, dass man Sch*** so hoch stapeln kann!"

Viel Spaß^^
mfg
Gf


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (23. Dezember 2007)

Bin mir nicht sicher. Full Metal Jacket?


----------



## general_failure (23. Dezember 2007)

Bingo! Das nächste, bitte=)
mfg
GF


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (23. Dezember 2007)

Musste erstmal den ganzen Thread lesen...

Weiter geht's:


> Der ist so verkrampft, der kann mit seinen Arschbacken Nüsse knacken.


----------



## Fenderbender (23. Dezember 2007)

Hm ich glaube das kommt aus dem Film "Das Boot" .

Wenn ja:

Ich habe einen Säurebohrer erfunden der sich durch alles bohren kann ... und er steht ... dort ... auf der anderen Seite ... 

Mfg


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Dezember 2007)

Fenderbender hat gesagt.:


> Hm ich glaube das kommt aus dem Film "Das Boot" .
> 
> Wenn ja:
> 
> ...


Wenn Fenderbender richtig liegt dann moechte ich seines loesen: Simpsons - The Movie

Und auf ein neues:


> Einen Eimer, ich muss kotzen!


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde sagen Montty Python's Der Sinn des Lebens.

Wenn ja:





> Nimm ein paar Züge, dann kannste gut kacken.



PS.: Das Boot war richtig.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Dezember 2007)

kuddeldaddeldu hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde sagen Montty Python's Der Sinn des Lebens.


Rischtisch!


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (29. Dezember 2007)

> Nimm ein paar Züge, dann kannste gut kacken.



Keiner mehr Lust oder ist der zu schwer?
Na, ich leg mal nach:



> Es gibt zwei Arten von Menschen. Die einen haben einen geladenen Revolver, die anderen buddeln.



Viel Spaß!


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Das is doch aus nem Clint Eastwood Film.....mmmhhh Name will mir jetzt nicht einfallen.....irgendwas mit Halunken (meinte mein Kollege gerade) oder so?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (3. Januar 2008)

Dann wollen wir das mal gelten lassen  Zwei glorreiche Halunken heißt der Schinken.

Na dann, das nächste!


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

"Ich traf den Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten...schon wieder."


----------



## zerix (3. Januar 2008)

Kann das Forrest Gump sein?

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Es kann und ist Forrest Gump.


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Januar 2008)

Sorry zerix, ich mache einfach mal weiter. Das Zitat ist auch nicht allzu schwer - dürfte schnell gehen. 



> Drück aufs Knöpfchen, Max!


----------



## Remme (8. Januar 2008)

Evtl. Das große Rennen rund um die Welt  (vom Professor) wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Januar 2008)

Richtig. Weiter gehts.


----------



## Remme (8. Januar 2008)

So weiter gehts dürfte leicht sein



> Ich habe ihm ein Angebot gemacht, das er nicht ablehnen konnte.



//Edit 00:37: Na kommt schon das ist einfach


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (8. Januar 2008)

Hi,

Der Pate?


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Januar 2008)

... bei "The Godfather" wäre das Zitat "Ich mache dir ein Angebot, das du nicht ablehnen kannst" ... trotzdem richtig? 

/edit

kuddeldaddeldu, your turn.


----------



## Remme (8. Januar 2008)

Jepp weiter gehts


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (8. Januar 2008)

> He, Ihr da mit den Turbanen, die Massenvernichtungswaffe hinstellen und auf den Boden legen!



Viel Spaß!


----------



## Remme (8. Januar 2008)

Team America .. oder?

//Edit ja bin mir sicher fand aber das Zitat


> Ich mag dich, du hast Eier. Ich mag Eier


noch besser im Film 

Also weiter gehts



> Vorlesungen machen den Verstand träge. Sie zerstören das Potenzial für authentische Kreativität.



hoffe das nicht zu schwer und wurde nicht schon genannt.

lg


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (8. Januar 2008)

Puh, der sagt mir jetzt gar nichts...



> ja bin mir sicher fand aber das Zitat
> Ich mag dich, du hast Eier. Ich mag Eier
> noch besser im Film



Ja, aber das wäre dann zu einfach gewesen...


----------



## Remme (8. Januar 2008)

Ok dann ein tipp für dich ... Jahr: 2001 mit Russel Crow (wenn er so geschrieben wird)


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (8. Januar 2008)

Werd ich wohl nicht gesehen haben und googeln oder imdb wäre ja unsportlich... 

Vielleicht jemand anders?


----------



## Wipeout (8. Januar 2008)

Bin mir nicht 100% sicher aber wars

A Beautiful Mind - Genie und Wahnsinn

?


----------



## Remme (8. Januar 2008)

Richtig your turn


----------



## Wipeout (8. Januar 2008)

Ok mal was ganz ganz einfaches 




> "Also gut, ich bin der Messias... und jetzt... VERPISST EUCH!"



Viel Spass


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (8. Januar 2008)

Life of Brian



> Allzu leicht!


----------



## Wipeout (8. Januar 2008)

kuddeldaddeldu hat gesagt.:


> Life of Brian



U'r Turn


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (8. Januar 2008)

Hab' doch schon:



> Allzu leicht!


----------



## Wipeout (8. Januar 2008)

kuddeldaddeldu hat gesagt.:


> Hab' doch schon:



Uppppssss übersehen, aber das Zitat sagt mir absolut nix


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (8. Januar 2008)

Na, dann noch ein Häppchen:



> Zu ungeduldig er ist.


----------



## Wipeout (8. Januar 2008)

Star Wars ich glaube 5 wars wo er die Ausbildung zu Jedi macht bei Meister Yoda?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (8. Januar 2008)

Ja, einer von den alten... Allzu leicht! sagt übrigens Papa, nachdem er dem Sohnemann das erste Mal den A*sch versohlt hat


----------



## Wipeout (8. Januar 2008)

Ok dann mal ein bisschen schwieriger jetzt



> Du bist beknackt und farbenblind! Der ist blau und hat blonde Augen!


----------



## Nikon the Third (18. Januar 2008)

Oh Mann, das Zitat kommt mir bekannt vor, ist schon echt lange her, dass ich diesen Film gesehen habe.

Hmm... Ich kann mich einfach nicht mehr daran erinnern, wie der Film hieß...
Er war auf jeden Fall chinesischer oder japanischer Natur, und er war ziemlich dämlich, lustig, aber dämlich... und reichlich Action kam auch vor...

Puh... mehr fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein.
Falls es überhaupt richtig ist 

MfG
Nikon


----------



## Wipeout (18. Januar 2008)

*lacht*
das is mal ne coole beschreibung von *Mad Mission* das lass ich mal gelten


----------



## Nikon the Third (18. Januar 2008)

oh mann... Mad Mission...

Ja, jetzt kommen die Erinnerungen wieder hoch 
Alles klar, dann das nächste:


> "Klingt, als hättest du ein sch*** Leben." "Ja." "Gut, dass es vorbei ist!"


----------



## Wipeout (18. Januar 2008)

Von der Coolheit her würde ich spontan sagen Blade oder Dirty Harry aber kennen tue ich das Zitat net.


----------



## Nikon the Third (19. Januar 2008)

Nein, es ist von einem eher neueren Film (November 2007 im Kino)


----------



## Flex (19. Januar 2008)

Spontan fällt mir in der Sparte nur "American Gangster" ein... (Und dürfte sogar mit der Zeit zusammen passen... Bin mir aber nicht sicher, weil ich den nur OV geguckt hab.


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Januar 2008)

Die hard 4.0?


----------



## Nikon the Third (20. Januar 2008)

@Felix Jacobi: American Gangster hab ich noch nicht gesehen, den meine ich eigentlich auch nicht...
@Raubkopierer: Die Hard 4.0 ist es auch nicht, der Film, den ich meine, spielt aber actionmäßig in der selben Liga...


----------



## mAu (20. Januar 2008)

Das Bourne Ultimatum?


----------



## Nikon the Third (20. Januar 2008)

Nein, auch nicht 

Ich geb mal einen kleinen Tipp: Der Filmname beginnt mit "Die".


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Januar 2008)

Die Legende von Beowulf?
Hab den Film nicht gesehen und rate nur mal so


----------



## Nikon the Third (22. Januar 2008)

Hm ich hätte mir nicht gedacht, dass dieses Zitat so schwer zu knacken ist.
Als ich den Film gesehen hatte, war das der einzige Spruch, der bei mir hängen blieb 

Ich gebe euch noch einen weiteren Tag Zeit, falls es dann noch niemand hat, löse ich auf und poste ein neues (einfacheres)


----------



## general_failure (23. Januar 2008)

Na dann wirds langsam Zeit, ne?^^


----------



## derpfaff (23. Januar 2008)

"Die Fremde in dir"?
"Die Ermordung des Jesse James...."?
"Die Todeskadidaten"?

Mehr Filme habe ich grade nicht auf Lager...


----------



## Matze (23. Januar 2008)

"Die schwierige Frage"
oder
"Die dumme Antwort"
oder
"Die oder verrate es uns endlich"^^


----------



## Nikon the Third (23. Januar 2008)

Derpfaff Richtig!
Die Todeskandidaten!

Korrekte Antwort 
Das Zitat ist übrigens vom Ende des Films von Jack.


----------



## derpfaff (23. Januar 2008)

Und ich habe keinen der Filme gesehen. Aber die Werbung macht's möglich ^^

Ach ja, Zitat:
"Wieso bekomm nur ich was ab?"
"Ganz einfach, du hast den Ball, Bruder."
"Ok, dann hätte ich jetzt gerne Hut drei!"

Ein Tipp: Der Film ist von 2000, glaube ich. So in dem Dreh jedenfalls...

Gruß,
derPfaff


----------



## mAu (23. Januar 2008)

Ja weiter bitte. Richtiges Tippen verpflichtet zu neuem Zitat


----------



## derpfaff (24. Januar 2008)

Ok, ein Hinweis zum Zitat:
Eine der Hauptpersonen ist kein Amerikaner. Dieser Film war daher die erste Hauptrolle auf Englisch.


----------



## Flex (24. Januar 2008)

Romeo Must Die?


----------



## derpfaff (24. Januar 2008)

Richtig!

Aiaiai, der verbietet mir, nur "Richtig!" zu schreiben. Ich soll doch bitte 10 Zeichen oder mehr schreiben. Aber was soll ich denn noch mehr sagen als "Richtig!"?

Also machen wir es so: Genau richtig!


----------



## KyriosTheristis (30. Januar 2008)

Loslos! Nächstes Zitat ;-]


----------



## Bratkartoffel (30. Januar 2008)

Joa, dann mach ich mal weiter:

Ein recht einfaches Zitat:


"Es ist nicht undicht, es läuft über..."


----------



## Nikon the Third (30. Januar 2008)

The Simpsons Movie

Ich liebe diesen Film!

Ach ja, Zitat...
OK, wie wärs damit:



> Komm er her, damit ich ihm eins in die Eier verpasse!


----------



## CSANecromancer (30. Januar 2008)

Klingt schwer nach "Clockwork Orange".


----------



## Nikon the Third (31. Januar 2008)

Right, Right, Right! 
Ist auch Clockwork Orange.


----------



## CSANecromancer (31. Januar 2008)

> Mach' das nochmal und ich brüll dir einen voll angepissten Michael Jackson unter den Helm!


Und weil nur dieses eine Zitat dem Forum zu kurz ist noch eines aus dem gleichen Film dazu:


> Ja, los, sing' weiter, pack' ordentlich Schmalz drauf!


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Februar 2008)

Da keiner antwortet rate ich einfach mal ins Blaue hinein: Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Nikon the Third (2. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, klingt für mich eher wie ein Zitat aus einer Komödie...
Full Metal Jacket und ähnliche Filme sind es wahrscheinlich nicht...


----------



## general_failure (3. Februar 2008)

hm..vielleicht "Evolution"? ma so ganz ins Blaue hinein...
mfg
GF


----------



## AlexSchur (4. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Da keiner antwortet rate ich einfach mal ins Blaue hinein: Full Metal Jacket.



Full Metal Jacket kanns schon wegen Micheal Jackson nicht sein, spielt ja im Vietnam-Krieg.


----------



## ink (4. Februar 2008)

Es ist ganz klar Evolution (das Sing-Ding war in dem Einkaufscenter, mit dem Fliegemonster )
GF hats aber schon gesagt


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Februar 2008)

AlexSchur hat gesagt.:


> Full Metal Jacket kanns schon wegen Micheal Jackson nicht sein, spielt ja im Vietnam-Krieg.



Wer weiß schon sicher wie alt der ist.....bei seinem Zombievideo hat er wahrscheinlich nur seine Maske abgenommen.


@nesk: Jop, stimmt das mit dem Schmalz^^.


----------



## general_failure (4. Februar 2008)

Hey ich hab auch noch recht! Cool=D

So, was neues *nachdenk*

"Ich würde euch den Kopf von den Schultern trennen, wenn er nur etwas weiter über den Boden ragte!"


----------



## CSANecromancer (4. Februar 2008)

Sorry (war viel Arbeit, ich gelobe Besserung):
Ja, es war Evolution.

Und ich würde sagen, GF sucht "Der Herr der Ringe - Die zwei Türme".


----------



## general_failure (4. Februar 2008)

Richtig! Dann mal ab mit dem nächsten Zitat^^
mfg
GF


----------



## CSANecromancer (5. Februar 2008)

Na dann:



> ...Dieser niederträchtige, falschspielende, gemeingefährliche, rücksichtslose, pervertierte Wurm!
> Hängen ist zu gut für ihn!
> Verbrennen ist geradezu eine Belohnung!
> Man sollte ihn in kleine Stücke zerlegen und dann lebendig verscharren!
> Ich mache ihn kalt! *ICH MACHE IHN KALT!*


----------



## general_failure (5. Februar 2008)

Keine Ahnung...gib mal nen Tipp!


----------



## CSANecromancer (5. Februar 2008)

Ich denke mal, wer den Film kennt, kennt auch diese Szene *bestens*. Ist ein Zeichentrickfilm und nach dem Zitat legt gleich ein Song los: Cheap Trick "Reach Out". 

Oh, und noch ein Tip: Googeln bringt nichts, da wird einem der falsche Film genannt.


----------



## tobeit (5. Februar 2008)

Hmmm ...

ich hab jetzt mal spontan auf Titan AE oder Heavy Metal getippt!! Aber mit Blick auf den Soundtrack is es ...

Heavy Metal!!


----------



## CSANecromancer (5. Februar 2008)

Tobeit: STRRRIKE!  Die Verhandlung von Captain Lincoln F. Sternn.


----------



## tobeit (5. Februar 2008)

Danke schön *tief verbeug und mit der Nase auf den Boden knall* ^^

Also als Neuer in der Runde versuche ich es mal mit etwas einfachem ...



> Mir geht's gut, die Sonne scheint mir aus dem Ar...



Hoff, das hatten wir noch nich!!


----------



## CSANecromancer (5. Februar 2008)

Gecko zu Kate in "From Dusk til Dawn", nachdem er seinen Bruder umgelegt hat.


----------



## tobeit (5. Februar 2008)

Richtisch ... it's your turn!!


----------



## CSANecromancer (5. Februar 2008)

Ok, was ganz leichtes:


> Wir kamen, wir sahen, wir traten ihm in den *A.rsch!*


----------



## tobeit (5. Februar 2008)

Ghostbusters


----------



## CSANecromancer (5. Februar 2008)

Eh klar.  Du bist.


----------



## tobeit (5. Februar 2008)

Okay, mal ein Klassiker ...



> Ich seh nur drei Pferde - Das sind zwei zu viel!


----------



## CSANecromancer (5. Februar 2008)

Wenn du von einem Klassiker sprichst, meinst du dann


> "Habt ihr ein Pferd für mich?"
> "Wenn ich mich so umsehe, dann sind nur drei da. Sollten wir denn tatsächlich eins vergessen haben?"
> "Ihr habt zwei zuviel."


aus "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod"?


----------



## tobeit (5. Februar 2008)

Hehe ... na als ich es abgeschickt hatte, is mir auch aufgefallen, dass ich es starke verkürzt hab ^^

Aber Respekt!! Du bist damit wieder dran ...


----------



## CSANecromancer (5. Februar 2008)

Das wird hier noch zu einem "Solo für 2" (beabsichtigte Anspielung).

Ok, hier das Zitat:


> Mit Verlaub, Sir, Ihre Landung war *S.cheiße*. Sie springen aus einem Flugzeug und nicht aus der Hintertür von einem Bordell. Also das Ganze nochmal!


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

Juhuu, ich weiß auch mal wieder was. Das ist "Die Wildgänse kommen".


----------



## CSANecromancer (5. Februar 2008)

So isset.  Your turn, chummer.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

> Dieses Pferd ist Diabetiker!



10Zeichenindahood


----------



## ink (5. Februar 2008)

Alter, Half Baked!


----------



## tobeit (5. Februar 2008)

Ach Menno, blöde Mittagspause ^^ "Wildgänse" hätt ich auch noch gewusst, is ein klasse Filmchen ...


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Alter, Half Baked!



That's right! It's your turn.


----------



## ink (5. Februar 2008)

> Wie war das jemanden zu stechen? Erst war es ein Erregungsgefühl und dann war es eine Ekstase...



Viel Spaß damit


----------



## derpfaff (9. Februar 2008)

Gib mal einen Tipp! Scheint sonst keiner zu wissen...


----------



## Remme (9. Februar 2008)

hhhmm ich schau selten erotikstreifen


----------



## ink (9. Februar 2008)

Moin
Hmm, es ist ein "Kinderfilm", animiert, war letztens noch im Kino...


----------



## derpfaff (9. Februar 2008)

Hm... da fällt mir Bee Movie ein... hab ihn zwar nicht gesehen, aber das Zitat könnte passen.


----------



## ink (9. Februar 2008)

Jo, passt.
Dann gib mal vor


----------



## derpfaff (9. Februar 2008)

Ok, welcher Film könnte das denn sein?



> "Ich traue jedem. Ich traue nur nicht dem Teufel, der in jedem steckt!"


----------



## derpfaff (10. Februar 2008)

Ok, kleines Update:
- der Film ist ein Remake (weiß aber nicht, ob das Zitat auch im Original so lautet)
- Zitat wird zwei mal im Film gesagt (1 x Mann, 1 x Frau)
- Der Filmtitel wurde nicht eingedeutscht


----------



## ink (10. Februar 2008)

The Italian Job


----------



## derpfaff (10. Februar 2008)

Genau...
Da warens wohl doch zu viele Hinweise


----------



## Heilandzack (13. Februar 2008)

Und weil sonst keiner weitermacht hier meins:

"Sind sie John Wayne oder bin ich das?"


----------



## CSANecromancer (13. Februar 2008)

Full Metal Jacket. 

"WER WAR DAS? WER HAT DAS GESAGT? WER IST DIESES MIESE KOMMISCHW**N, DIESER HOBBYA*SCHF***ER, DER GERADE SEIN TODESURTEIL UNTERSCHRIEBEN HAT? KEINER, WAS? IST WOHL DER VERF***TE WEIHNACHTSMANN GEWESEN?..." etc.pp. 
Das war die Reaktion auf das vorhergehende Zitat. 

----- 8< ---------- 8< ---------- 8< ---------- 8< -----

Hier das neue Zitat:


> "Ich will das Clubsandwich! Ich will meine Hemden gestärkt, so wie im Beijinghotel! Ich will eine 20.000 Dollar-Nutte für eine Nacht! ICH WILL ZIMMERSERVICE!"


----------



## Remme (13. Februar 2008)

> Ich will endlich online.





> Ich will das kalte mexikanische Bier!



"Johnny Mnemonic"

Ich muss zugeben ich musste bei Google suchen wie Mnemonic geschrieben wird 

Neues Zitat:



> Hör zu, es gibt kein richtig oder falsch. Es gibt nur Spaß oder Langeweile.


----------



## Nikon the Third (13. Februar 2008)

Hacker dieser Welt - VEREINIGT EUCH

also Hackers 

ok, mal überlegen, wie wärs damit:



> Die Spiele haben gerade erst begonnen...



Oh Mann, ist echt schon zu leicht ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Saw IV....wobei ich den Film nicht gesehen hab, sondern nur vor kurzem einen Bericht darüber gelesen.

"...eine 3000 Jahre alte Mumie kritzelt etwas an die Klowand?"


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (14. Februar 2008)

"Die Mumie", oder "Die Mumie kehrt zurück" wird es wohl nicht sein, oder ? Wäre ja auch zu einfach..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Ne, das isses nicht. Ist aber schwierig. Ein Tipp, Bruce Campbell spielt mit.


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ein Tipp, Bruce Campbell spielt mit.


Da fällt mir bei so einem Spruch auf Anhieb nur "Army of Darkness" ein, aber ich kann mich an den Spruch selber nicht erinnern.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Ne, das ist es auch nicht. Das wäre beim Bruce ja dann auch nicht schwierig. Noch ein Tipp: Das erste Wort des Filmtitels ist wie das zweite Wort einer bekannten Kaugummimarke.

edit: Noch ein Zitat...."Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber JFK war ein Weißer." "Ja, diese Bastarde haben mich eingefärbt."


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Ok, da es anscheinend keiner weiß, geb ich noch einen Tipp

"_ _ _ _ _  _ _ - _ _ _" Da passt der Titel rein.


----------



## Nikon the Third (14. Februar 2008)

Das ist doch der Elvis Presley Horrorcomedyverdingsda-Film, in dem Bruce Elvis Presley spielt...

Bubba Hortep oder so ähnlich hieß glaub ich der Film, aber die Zitate kenn ich alle nicht mehr


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Buuble Gum würde ich sagen, aber passt nicht ganz rein


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Nikon the Third hat gesagt.:


> Das ist doch der Elvis Presley Horrorcomedyverdingsda-Film, in dem Bruce Elvis Presley spielt...
> 
> Bubba Hortep oder so ähnlich hieß glaub ich der Film, aber die Zitate kenn ich alle nicht mehr




Bubba Ho-tep, genau! 100 Punkte!


----------



## Nikon the Third (14. Februar 2008)

Ok, dann wollen wir mal weiter machen...



> Fürchtet mich wenn ihr es wagt!


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (14. Februar 2008)

Das sagt der Kater in Shrek. Entweder zweiter oder dritter Teil, weis ich nicht mehr genau...(Tippe auf den 2.)

Next one:


> Auf diesem Schiff haben Sie mich mit Idiot zu titulieren und nicht mit Captain!


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Ich würde jetzt mal auf einen Fluch der Karibik Teil tippen...


----------



## Nikon the Third (14. Februar 2008)

MeinerEiner hat richtig geantwortet 

Das sagt der Kater im zweiten Teil.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (14. Februar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde jetzt mal auf einen Fluch der Karibik Teil tippen...


Falls das auf meinen Film bezogen war, möööp falsch


----------



## ink (14. Februar 2008)

hehe
Space Balls natürlich


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (14. Februar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> hehe
> Space Balls natürlich


Rischtisch! Your turn!


----------



## ink (14. Februar 2008)

Ok, nehmen wir mal ein Leichtes 


> Schon mal das Gefühl gehabt, auf dem Flughafen zu wohnen?


----------



## Nikon the Third (14. Februar 2008)

The Terminal?


----------



## ink (14. Februar 2008)

Das ging ja fix.
Nimm mal den deutschen Filmtitel 

Und weiter gehts mit Nikon


----------



## Nikon the Third (14. Februar 2008)

Sicher geht's fix 
Der deutsche Filmtitel... Das Terminal? Keine Ahnung 

Weiter gehts:



> Ich kann dich immer noch hören...


----------



## ink (19. Februar 2008)

Death Proof?!


----------



## Nikon the Third (19. Februar 2008)

Richtig, das ist aus *Death Proof*...


----------



## ink (19. Februar 2008)

Okay, ready?


> Es heißt damit ein Mann den selben Schmerz spürt, müsste er sich den Hodensack über den Kopf ziehen...


----------



## Remme (19. Februar 2008)

Lizenz zum Heiraten.

und weiter



> Ey, habt ihr Diggn-Säck?


----------



## ink (19. Februar 2008)

Kids *auffüll*


----------



## Nikon the Third (19. Februar 2008)

Au, klingt schmerzhaft 
und ist mir völlig unbekannt...

EDIT: das ist noch auf oben bezogen, da war wohl wieder jemand schneller beim schreiben...


----------



## Remme (19. Februar 2008)

Rüschtüsh nesk .. ok nesk ist einkaufen daher noch was von mir



> "Sie haben 3 Gebäude zerstört!" - "Sie mußten sowieso renoviert werden!"


----------



## Nikon the Third (19. Februar 2008)

Rush Hour 

Okay:


> "Braucht jemand Erste Hilfe?"  "Ich vielleicht in zwanzig Minuten..."


----------



## Nikon the Third (20. Februar 2008)

ok, zur Hilfe noch ein Zitat aus dem gleichen Film...


> Du bist wie ein Kettenhund, der darauf dressiert ist, mit dem Schwanz zu wedeln!


----------



## Nikon the Third (24. Februar 2008)

Hm, da die Zitate hier wohl keiner zu kennen scheint, noch ein paar mehr Informationen zum Film:

Der Film ist aus dem Jahr 2006.
Es handelt sich dabei um einen lustigen Horrorfilm, der in Osteuropa spielt (ist aber eine englische Produktion).

So, ich hoffe das hilft, ansonsten lös ich demnächst auf und poste was neues


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2008)

Was heißt "lustiger Horrorfilm"? In die Richtung Shaun of the Dead oder eher in die trashige Richtung (Planet Terror^^)?


----------



## Nikon the Third (26. Februar 2008)

Eher in die Richtung von Shaun of the Dead, aber ich glaube, ich löse nun auf und übergebe das Wort an Exitus... 
Gemeint war: *Severance*

Anscheinend hat den von den Rätslern hier noch keiner gesehen...


----------



## ink (26. Februar 2008)

Severance wollt ich immer sehn (Planet Terror is geil )
Dann gib einfach mal was Leichteres


----------



## Nikon the Third (26. Februar 2008)

Severance ist wirklich der Hammer, ja, für Horrorfans sehr empfehlenswert. ^^

So, nun ein neues Zitat, ein einfaches...
OK, das sollte nicht allzu schwierig sein:


> Is' irgendwie komisch... jedes dritte mal blinken is' es langsamer...


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Februar 2008)

Ah, Severance lacht mich auch immer in der Videothek an, hab ihn bis jetzt aber noch nicht mitgenommen....


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (28. Februar 2008)

Das sollte "Cars" sein..

Und next one:


> Hör zu Elefantenmädchen: Geh!  Ich versuche hier nur eine Bestellung aufzugeben.



*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (3. März 2008)

Tja, sieht nicht so aus, als würde das einer Wissen..
"Besser gehts nicht" mit Jack Nicholson wärs gewesen..

Na dann mal was einfaches:


> "Er hat die Augen meines Vaters. ...Nimm sie ihm aus dem Mund!"


----------



## Remme (3. März 2008)

ich rat einfach mal.

Addams Family bin abe rnicht ganz sicher.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (3. März 2008)

Rischtisch!
Du bist dran...


----------



## Remme (3. März 2008)

ok next und noch ein paar Zeichen für die Länge.



> Ich halte nicht sehr viel vom Fliegenfischen. Es kommt mir ein bisschen vor
> wie Masturbieren ohne Höhepunkt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. März 2008)

Es kommt mir bekannt vor ... aber das wäre eine Serie und kein Film ...


----------



## zerix (3. März 2008)

Ich kenne das auch. Weiß aber auch nicht so ganz woher. 

Ich rate einfach mal. 

Hör mal wer da hämmert
Immer wieder Jim


----------



## Remme (3. März 2008)

Nee ist hundert pro ein Film.


----------



## Remme (6. März 2008)

ok dann lös ich es mal auf

Passwort: Swordfisch

Ich lasse die nächste Runde an den ersten der was schreibt weitergehen.


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Ok, dann kann ich endlich mal was rein stellen:



> "Wir sind einem hellen Stern gefolgt"
> "Sternhagelvoll seid ihr!"


----------



## Anime-Otaku (7. März 2008)

Das Leben des Brian natürlich^^

hab ich erst letztens mir die bluray Fassung gegönnt^^


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Natürlich richtig!
Na dann los, dein Zitat.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (7. März 2008)

Also wenn man den Film kennt...kennt man mit Sicherheit das Zitat....

ich hoffe ich hab das Zitat noch richtig in Errinerung^^


> Keine Titte für dich Superheld



Das Superheld kann man im Zitat auch weglassen....wird auch ohne mal gesagt


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Shoot em up vielleicht?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (7. März 2008)

Jo....du hast dir ne Titte verdient^^

Der Spruch kommt daher, dass der Bösewicht von ner Geschichte von ner Mutter mit 3 Kindern erzählt.....und für den einen gibts keine Titte^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Der Film is klasse.

Ok, neues Zitat.



> " Er hat sich den Hals gebrochen! Er hat sich den Hals gebrochen!"
> "Einer von uns hat sich den Hals gebrochen!"
> "Egal! Hauptsache überhaupt einer hat sich den Hals gebrochen!"


----------



## Remme (7. März 2008)

Ich kenn die Film nur nicht mehr genau den Titel

"Wie Pech und Schwefel" mit But Spencer und dem anderen dünnen Vogel?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (7. März 2008)

Remme hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenn die Film nur nicht mehr genau den Titel
> 
> "Wie Pech und Schwefel" mit But Spencer und dem anderen dünnen Vogel?



Terence Hill^^

Gibts doch zu du hast gegooglet


----------



## Remme (7. März 2008)

Nee habe dise Filme nur gebliebt früher  immer schon auf die omme 
Gut fand ich auch den wo sie diese Doubles  spielen 

Ok next



> Die Coolness muss im Subtext mitschwingen!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Damn! Das Zitat kenn ich....Wie heißt der Film.....


----------



## ink (7. März 2008)

Reservoir Dogs Meister


----------



## ink (7. März 2008)

Ich geb einfach mal n Neues


> "Und was passiert da? Da finde ich meinen völlig betrunkenen Pointguard auf Daddys kleiner Prinzessin" "Eigentlich war ich unten und sie war auf mir drauf..."


----------



## Anime-Otaku (7. März 2008)

Ähm...man sollte schon auf die Antwort warten, ob es stimmt


----------



## Remme (7. März 2008)

joar die Antwort war falsch


----------



## zerix (7. März 2008)

Das ist Coach Carter.

Richtig geiler Film. 

Dann man ein Zitat was sehr wahrscheinlich bekannt ist.;-)



> "Waren das Verückte oder sowas?"
> "Verrückte explordieren nicht, wenn das Sonnenlicht sie trifft!!"



Kann sein, dass es etwas abweicht, hab den Film schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## zerix (7. März 2008)

Oh, ich sehe, das Zitat von nesk war ja ungültig. 

Dann einfach meins nicht lösen oder wenn man Lust hat. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## ink (7. März 2008)

Hmm doof, Lammbock Remme?


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

@Sascha
Auch wenn die Antwort nicht gültig ist, ich denke das ist Blade oder?


----------



## Remme (7. März 2008)

ja war Lammbock aber lasst einfach weiter machen wie es jetzt läuft


----------



## zerix (7. März 2008)

Nein, es ist nicht Blade. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## ink (7. März 2008)

From Dusk Till Dawn, aber nur so nebenbei


----------



## zerix (7. März 2008)

Genau. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. März 2008)

Damit hier mal was weitergeht:


> Krawel! Krawel!
> (*hurgs!*)
> Taubtrüber Ginst am Musenhain;
> (*hurgs!*)


----------



## zerix (14. März 2008)

Ich kenne das. Mir fällt es nur gerade nicht ein aus welchem Film. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, war das so ne Art Gedicht oder so.

EDIT: Gerade gespeichert, da fiel es mir ein. Das war doch* Loriot *in *Pappa ante Portas*. Stimmts oder hab ich recht?


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. März 2008)

Jau.  ("Gehört das zum Vortrag?") Loriot passt mir schon, auch wenn es (wenn ich mich nicht täusche) bei "Ödipussi" war. 
Du bist dran.


----------



## zerix (14. März 2008)

So, bitte schön. 



> "Was würdest du tun, wenn man dich zum schlimmsten Umweltverschmutzer aller Zeiten machen würde?" – "Keine Ahnung, als Präsident kandidieren?"




MFG

Sascha


----------



## zerix (14. März 2008)

Da ich beide gut finde, musste ich beide posten. 



> "Mann, Sandecker wird ausflippen, wenn er erfährt, dass das Satellitentelefon weg ist." "Vor allem, wenn er von Rudi erfährt, dass das Boot am Telefon dran hing."




MFG

Sascha


----------



## Dorschty (14. März 2008)

Hi,

ist das zweite nicht aus Sahara?

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## zerix (14. März 2008)

Die sind beide aus Sahara. 

Ich dachte schon, dass es wegen dem Namen vielleicht etwas auffällig ist, aber mir gefällt der Spruch ziemlich gut. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

das erste klingt nach Futurama, allerdings kenn ich die Folge nur auf Englisch.

Grüße, D.


----------



## zerix (14. März 2008)

Ne ne, wie ich schon sagte, sind beide aus Sahara. Hätte ich vielleicht sagen sollen, das beide aus dem gleich Film sind. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Dorschty (14. März 2008)

Dann bin ich jetzt wohl dran!



> BERLIN? Klar kenn ich Berlin.... ich hab mal ne Alte abgestochen in Berlin! Haha... so schnell bekommt mich keiner mehr nach Berlin! NIE WIEDER BERLIN!



Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Dorschty (17. März 2008)

Keiner ne Idee?

Noch ein kleiner Tipp... aus dem Film kommt auch das Lied:

"Scotty doesn`t know"

Wer den Film gesehen hat wird sich daran auf jedenfall erinnern!

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Remme (17. März 2008)

ich versuchs mal, war das nicht einer dieser blöden Teenie-ich-fick-bissl-rum Komödien

Eurotrip.

lg


----------



## Dorschty (17. März 2008)

Richtig. Du bist dran


----------



## Remme (17. März 2008)

ok next, viel Spaß.



> Sie sagt die Wahrheit. Jedenfalls glaubt Sie das Sie das tut


----------



## zerix (17. März 2008)

War das nicht bei Ghostbusters? Der erste Teil. Gemeint ist glaube ich die Geschichte die Sigourney Weaver erzählt mit den Monstern und so. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Remme (17. März 2008)

Rüschtüsch your turn


----------



## zerix (20. März 2008)

Bitte schön. 

*"Kommen Sie her und beten Sie mit uns!" - "Aber ich bin kein Jude!" - "Mh. Nobody is perfect!"*

oder hier

*"Unsere Stellungnahme ist, dass wir dazu keine Stellung nehmen." *

Sind beide aus dem gleichen Film.


MFG 

Sascha


----------



## C-H (20. März 2008)

Das ist aus Emmerich's bisher besten Film: Independence Day (Allein im Kino war ich 3 Mal!)

Ein neues Zitat muss ich mir erstmal überlegen


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

Ok, da dir anscheinend keiner einfällt, mach ich hier einfach ganz frech weiter:

"Wir sind in den Neunzigern, du kannst anderen nicht einfach so in die Fresse hauen, du musst vorher etwas cooles sagen."


----------



## Matze (26. März 2008)

Terminator2 ?!


----------



## CSANecromancer (26. März 2008)

Mist, kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, aber ich weiss einfach nicht mehr, in welchem Film. War die Antwort auf das Zitat nicht:



> "Sowas wie 'Gruss von der Welle' wenn ich ihm eine mit einem Surfbrett donner?"


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> Mist, kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, aber ich weiss einfach nicht mehr, in welchem Film. War die Antwort auf das Zitat nicht:



Das ist richtig.

Ich geb mal noch eins: "Ok, was würde Joe tun? Alle umlegen und ein paar Zigaretten rauchen!"


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. März 2008)

Bei so vielen blöden Sprüchen kanns nur Last Boy Scout sein.


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

Dario Linsky hat gesagt.:


> Bei so vielen blöden Sprüchen kanns nur Last Boy Scout sein.



Jawoll. Du darfst....


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. März 2008)

Mal was etwas längeres:


> Take a can of your gasoline. Say, this can of gasoline is the sun. Now, you spread a thin line of it to a ball, representing the earth. Now, the gasoline represents the sunlight, the sun particles. Here, we saturate the ball with the gasoline, the sunlight. Then we put a flame to the ball. The flame will speedly travel around the earth, back along the line to the can or the sun itself. It will explode this source and spread to every place that gasoline, our sunlight, touches. Explode the sunlight here, gentlemen, you'd explode the universe. Explode the sunlight here and a chain reaction will occur direct to the sun itself and to all the planets that sunlight touches.


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. März 2008)

Da der bisher einzige Lösungsvorschlag gestern verloren gegangen ist nochmal: Es ist nicht The Core. Der Film ist schon ein paar Jahre älter.

Hier ist noch eins aus dem Film:


> "Why is it so important that you want to contact the governments of our earth?" - "Because of death. Because all you of Earth are idiots."



Wenns bis 20 Uhr keiner raus hat, lös ichs auf und geb euch ein einfacheres. Wenn keiner was dagegen einzuwenden hat.


----------



## zerix (30. März 2008)

Dann hab ich erstmal ne Frage. Ist es ein bekannter Film?

Ich denke mal, dass es keine errät, weil es englisch ist.


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. März 2008)

> Ist es ein bekannter Film?


Ich bezweifle, dass er im Fernsehen läuft und auch in Videotheken dürfte man eine Weile danach suchen müssen. Man kann ihn aber trotz seines Alters durchaus bei Amazon auf DVD kriegen und da schneidet er in den Bewertungen auch deutlich besser ab als z.B. bei IMDB. Und es gibt auch einen etwas moderneren Hollywood-Film, der sich mit der Entstehungsgeschichte des gesuchten Films beschäftigt. Der Film (bzw. der Regisseur, dessen bekanntestes Werk dieser Film ist) genießt schon einen ziemlich eindeutigen Ruf und gewissermaßen "Kultstatus".



> Ich denke mal, dass es keine errät, weil es englisch ist.


Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine deutsche Vertonung davon, bei Amazon gibt es nur die OmU-Fassung. Ich könnte es auch übersetzen, aber das würde es wohl noch schwerer machen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. März 2008)

Okay, da es anscheinend wirklich keiner weiß... der Film war "Plan 9 From Outer Space" von Ed Wood.

Hier ist ein einfacheres:


> Steward, mehr Champagner! Und so viel Eis, wie es geht.



Bin mir nicht hundert prozentig sicher, ob ich den exakten Wortlaut getroffen habe, weil ich meine DVD gerade nicht wieder finde. Aber es war sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Nikon the Third (2. April 2008)

Hm...
Spielt dieser Film auch in der selben Liga wie "Plan 9 from Outer Space"? Dann habe ich ihn garantiert nicht gesehen


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. April 2008)

Nee, spielt in einer anderen Liga und stammt auch aus einer anderen Zeit. Bei dem Film wirkten viele Mitglieder einer recht bekannten britischen Theatergruppe mit, aber der Film entstand trotzdem nicht unter deren Label. Und nebenher geben sich noch einige andere heutige Berühmtheiten die Ehre in "Nebenrollen".

Noch ein Zitat aus dem Film:


> Wenn Ich Gott gewesen wäre, ich hätte mit Laser angefangen, am ersten Tag um 8.00 Uhr früh.



Das muss jetzt aber an Tipps reichen.


----------



## thooomy (9. April 2008)

War das nicht mit dem Zoo, der auf gefährlich machen will damit mehr Kohle reinkommt !? .. Komme nicht auf dem Namen... Dangerous Animals oder so


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. April 2008)

Wilde Kreaturen? Nein, der wars nicht. Auch wenn ein paar der Darsteller in beiden Filmen mit spielten.


----------



## hauke1981 (10. April 2008)

Wars vielleicht "Ein Fisch namens Wanda"?


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. April 2008)

Nein, aber das kommt dem ganzen zeitlich schon etwas näher.


----------



## hauke1981 (10. April 2008)

Gib mal nochmal nen Tipp, ich komm auf nichts.


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. April 2008)

Okay, ein Tipp noch: Es ist ein Fantasy-Film.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. April 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass ist ein Scifi Film....wenn der Film der Richtige ist, der mir Google ausspuckt. (aber ich will hier nicht durch cheaten gewinnen^^)

Fantasy geht eher Richtung Herr der Ringe.


----------



## hauke1981 (14. April 2008)

Ich glaub du darfst den Titel nennen, also ich komm nicht drauf.


----------



## Dario Linsky (18. April 2008)

Okay, wenn wirklich keiner mehr was dagegen hat... Diesmal war es "Time Bandits". Von und mit Ex-Mitgliedern von Monty Python und u.a. mit Sean Connery und Ian Holm (jüngeren Lesern vermutlich besser bekannt als Bilbo). Meiner Meinung nach einer der kreativsten Fantasy-Filme überhaupt. 

Nächster (und vorerst letzter) Versuch:


> Straßen? Wo wir hinfahren, brauchen wir keine Straßen.


Wenn das auch nicht erraten wird, geb ich an jemand anderen ab und stell mich in eine Ecke, weil ich mich alt fühle...


----------



## ink (18. April 2008)

Alter 
Viel zu einfach, Kultfilm(reihe)!
Zurück in die Zukunft!


----------



## zerix (18. April 2008)

Also bei dem Zitat hättest du den Film ja direkt mit dazu schreiben können. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Das kenn sogar ich mit meinen 18 Jahren ^^

Also, raus mit dem Nächsten!


----------



## Dario Linsky (18. April 2008)

> Also bei dem Zitat hättest du den Film ja direkt mit dazu schreiben können.


Irgendwann will ich ja auch mal, dass es erraten wird. 

Dachte eigentlich beim letzten schon, dass es nicht so schwer sein dürfte. Aber wenigstens muss ich mir jetzt doch keine allzu großen Gedanken über meinen Filmgeschmack mehr machen. 

Soll ich das eigentlich noch bestätigen oder ist das überflüssig?


----------



## zerix (18. April 2008)

Bitte bestätige, dass es stimmt.


----------



## Dario Linsky (18. April 2008)

Ich überlege ja gerade krampfhaft, ob es nicht noch einen anderen Film gibt, aus dem das Zitat stammen könnte, um es nachträglich schwerer zu machen...  Aber mir fällt einfach keiner ein. Ist wohl genauso wie "Ich hab da ein ganz mieses Gefühl" oder "Ich komme wieder" oder "Na-zi-soldaten... ich hasse diese Kerle".

Also: Stimmt. Nesk, bitte.


----------



## ink (18. April 2008)

Ok nehmen wir ein Einfaches, weil mir grad nichts anderes einfällt



> Er begriff, dass er sein Leben lang für für alle ein Niemand gewesen war. Was er jetzt empfand, war die Angst, tatsächlich nicht vorhanden zu sein, als existiere er nicht.


----------



## hauke1981 (21. April 2008)

Das Parfüm 

Denk doch schon.


----------



## hauke1981 (24. April 2008)

Stimmt jetzt meine Antwort oder nicht ?


----------



## hauke1981 (5. Mai 2008)

Da hier niemand mehr antwortet hier mal ein neues Zitat, ist einfach damit hier wieder ein bisschen leben reinkommt.



> "Wozu ist das?" "Das ist blaues Licht." "Und was macht es?" "Es leuchtet blau."



Grüße


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2008)

Rambo. Der dritte Teil, glaube ich.


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Mai 2008)

Rambo. Weiß aber nicht, welcher Teil.

Edit: Ja. Zu langsam...


----------



## hauke1981 (5. Mai 2008)

Richtisch sogar der richtige Teil, war dann doch zu einfach. Aber bitte schön jetzt darfst du das nächste Zitat bringen.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2008)

Das ist ja auch ein wirkliches Kultzitat.

"Der kleine "Ich-bin-nicht-zufrieden-Mann" sitzt in deinem Kopf."


----------



## Suchfunktion (5. Mai 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Das ist ja auch ein wirkliches Kultzitat.
> 
> "Der kleine "Ich-bin-nicht-zufrieden-Mann" sitzt in deinem Kopf."



Ahahaha.. zu einfach  Lammbock


Möge der Saft mit dir sein!


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2008)

Right. Nächstes Zitat.


----------



## hauke1981 (6. Mai 2008)

Wenn das Zitat "Möge der Saft mit dir sein" ist, dann ist es Spaceballs.


----------



## Nikon the Third (19. Mai 2008)

Ja das dürfte Spaceballs gewesen sein.
Also ein neues Zitat, bitte...


----------



## hauke1981 (19. Mai 2008)

Dann ein neues, mal schauen



> Ich kann nie Leid empfinden. Ich kann traurig sein, aber das ist nicht das Gleiche.


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Kann es sein dass das Zitat aus dem Film: "Das letze Einhorn" stammt?


----------



## hauke1981 (19. Mai 2008)

Richtig war dann doch einfach, naja du bist dran


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Ist ja bestimmt schon 3 Jahrhunderte her, dass ich den zuletzt gesehen habe.



> "Haben sie eigentlich jemals einen normalen Tag?"
> "Ja! Einmal... Es war ein Donnerstag."


----------



## ink (19. Mai 2008)

Alter, kam nicht erst vorgestern im Fernsehen?
Müsste doch I Robot sein?!


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Richtig! Ja ich weiß, der kam erst, aber ich finde den Satz einfach zu geil ^^

Du bist dran.


----------



## ink (19. Mai 2008)

Ich finde "Hatschi, entschuldigung, ich bin allergisch gegen Bullshit" eines der geilsten Zitate ever 

Ok anschnallen, es geht los


> Doch, riech mal an deinem Daumen!


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde "Hatschi, entschuldigung, ich bin allergisch gegen Bullshit" eines der geilsten Zitate ever


Aber das wäre dann viel zu einfach


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2008)

Scary Movie. 


"Die besten Jahre kommen doch nach 45. War mit Deutschland ja genauso!"


----------



## ink (19. Mai 2008)

Ähm, darf ich sagen dass des nicht der Film war den ich im Kopf hatte?


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

Wie wärs mit einem kleinen Tipp oder ein weiteres Zitat aus dem Film, nesk. Nicht das der Thread wieder ne Woche stillsteht.


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ähm, darf ich sagen dass des nicht der Film war den ich im Kopf hatte?



Du darfst.


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Wie wäre es mal mit ner Auflösung nesk?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2008)

Ich mach einfach mal ganz frech weiter.



> Mann, bitte! Lasst mich das erledigen! Ich kenn sie alle, ihre Gewohnheiten, mit wem sie rumhängen, mit wem sie reden. Ich hab Telefonnummern, Adressen, ich weiß, wen sie , ich weiß einfach alles über sie! Wir könnten sie alle umbringen!


----------



## Matze (14. Juli 2008)

"Blutiger Pfad Gottes"
Oh man, den Film wollte ich sowieso mal wieder sehen ^^
Stimmt meine Antwort denn auch?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Juli 2008)

Stimmt. 

Ich hab den auch schon länger nicht mehr gesehen. Irgendwie ist der aus meiner DVD-Sammlung verschwunden.


----------



## Matze (14. Juli 2008)

Hab gehört, der soll gar nicht mehr erlaubt sein in Deutschland?



> "Kommen Sie!"
> "Ich kann nicht!... Sie haben mir die Schnürsenkel zusammengebunden!


----------



## zerix (14. Juli 2008)

Das klingt für mich nach HotShots 2, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

Ist immerhin schon über 10 Jahre her, dass ich den Film gesehen hab.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Juli 2008)

Ich bestätige das mal . Das sagt "Mr. Bean" zu Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Matze (14. Juli 2008)

Richtig!
Ich liebe diesen Film ^^


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

Na gut, wenn keiner weiter macht, dann noch was von mir:


> Ich treffe keine Entscheidungen, ich bin der Präsident!


----------



## zerix (21. Juli 2008)

Das könnte Simpsons sein, oder?


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

Nein, leider falsch 

Aber fast, im Simpsons Film lautete das Zitat wenn ich mich recht errinnere: "Ich muss nicht denken, ich bin der Präsident". Mein Film ist ein "bischen" älter


----------



## Remme (21. Juli 2008)

Ist das evtl. Spaceballs?


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

Richtig!
Du bist dran


----------



## Remme (21. Juli 2008)

ok.



> Wie extravagant, Frauen einfach wegzuwerfen. Sie werden eines Tages vielleicht knapp.



noch 13 zeichen


----------



## schokolily (21. Juli 2008)

Casablanca?


----------



## schokolily (22. Juli 2008)

ich nehme mir die freiheit und stelle das nächste zitat.....




> "Du brauchst eindeutig ein paar Tic Tacs, weil du aus dem Hals Stinkst!!"


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. Juli 2008)

Independance Day?


----------



## schokolily (23. Juli 2008)

Nein. leider nicht.

versuchs nochmal


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2008)

Shreck?
<Füllzeichen>


----------



## schokolily (23. Juli 2008)

Yep!   Shrek ist richtig!


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2008)

Ist als Dialog zu verstehen ^^



> "Zigarette?"
> "Ich weiß!"


----------



## schokolily (24. Juli 2008)

vielleicht die nackte Kanone 33 1/3 ?


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2008)

Yo!
Du bist dran


----------



## schokolily (24. Juli 2008)

Wie wäre es hiermit?




> "Du hast dich selbst angeschossen!" - "Ja, das schien mir ne gute Idee zu sein."


----------



## Duxias (24. Juli 2008)

Das ist doch "Stirblangsam 4.0 ", oder!?

das nächste:


> "Wohin gehst du? Mit etwas Glück... nach vorn."


----------



## schokolily (24. Juli 2008)

Treffer!


----------



## general_failure (24. Juli 2008)

Das ist aus "Ratatouille".
Dann bin ich wohl dran.



> Ich hatte nicht vor, ihn auf die Fledermäuse hinzuweisen. Das arme Schwein würde sie noch früh genug sehen...



mfg
GF


----------



## Duxias (24. Juli 2008)

Rischtisch!!


----------



## schokolily (25. Juli 2008)

ich rate mal.....

Ace Ventura?

Bin mir aber gar nicht sicher.


----------



## general_failure (26. Juli 2008)

Falsch. Ich geb mal nen Tip. In der Hauptrolle is Johnny Depp. Und noch ein Zitat:



> Als dein Anwalt rate ich dir Acapulcoshirts zu kaufen und einen Kassettenspieer für ganz spezielle Musik.



mfg
GF


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Juli 2008)

An genau diese Zitate kann ich mich zwar nicht erinnern, aber das dürfte in dem Fall trotzdem _Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_ sein.


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Juli 2008)

Das kann ich auch bestätigen.


----------



## zerix (28. Juli 2008)

Ich würde das auch sagen. Ich glaube das mit den Fledermäusen, sagst er als sie unterwegs nach Las Vegas sind und er total verpeilt im Auto sitzt.


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Juli 2008)

Sascha Schirra hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde das auch sagen. Ich glaube das mit den Fledermäusen, sagst er als sie unterwegs nach Las Vegas sind und er total verpeilt im Auto sitzt.



Ich würde es nicht nur sagen, ich bin mir 100% sicher.


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. Juli 2008)

Da kann ich mich eigentlich nur noch an die Sache mit Fledermausland erinnern. Aber egal. Nächstes:



> "Ich bin unschuldig." - "Der andere Anwalt sagt was anderes."


----------



## general_failure (28. Juli 2008)

Wollt nur sagen...Fear and Loathing is natürlich richtig. Die Zitate warn auch nich 1zu1, aber ihr habts ja trotzdem erraten^^
mfg
GF


----------



## Nugorra (3. September 2008)

Hmm scheint zu schwer zu sein, habs auch noch nie gehört schreib einfach mal ein neues damit es weitergeht



> schieben sie sich ihre Sterne hinten rein Sir !


----------



## Matze (8. September 2008)

Wie wäre es mit einem Tipp?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2008)

Ist aus einem Kriegsfilm in dem der verbitterte und kriegsmüde Protagonist keine Medaillen will.


----------



## Matze (8. September 2008)

Ach was -.-
Aber wenn du es weist, dann löse doch gleich auf


----------



## Nugorra (12. September 2008)

Nicht wirklich, ist an der Stelle eher der Versuch in den Knast zu kommen 

hmm dann noch ein kleines Zitat dazu(mal was das noch weiter am Anfang ist):



> Worauf warten Sie ... warum legen wir an damit Sie einlochen können?


(Direkt dazu für alle die zu gerne zweidutig denken : es ist einlochen beim Golf gemeint!)


----------



## Nugorra (15. September 2008)

Hmm hab den Film eigentlich für recht bekannt gehalten aber sieht ja nicht so aus deshalb hier noch eine kleine Hilfe

1. Ist kein ernster Navi Streifen
2. Ein  muss über die Planke gehen 
3. Die Besatzung freut sich darüber, dass der Tauchoffizier weiblich ist
4. ist aus dem Jahr 1996
und der ÜBER TIPP
Der Kapitän der "USS Stingray",  hat ein Tatoo an einer Stelle, die man sich wenn überhaupt nur hacke breit aussuchen würde (was er auch war ). 

hmm ich würd mal sagen wer damit nicht drauf kommt hat den Film warscheinlich nicht gesehen


----------



## hauke1981 (15. September 2008)

Mission: Rohr Frei!
;-) 

Hier ein neues Zitat:



> Doch am meisten hasse ich, dass ich dich nicht hassen kann. Nicht mal ein wenig, nicht mal ein bisschen. Nicht einmal fast.


----------



## derpfaff (15. September 2008)

10 Dinge die ich an dir hasse!



> Sehen sie Sie? Stellen Sie sich die Kleine bitte vor! [PAUSE].....[/PAUSE]
> Und nun stellen Sie sich vor sie sei weiß



Sollte nicht zu schwierig sein!


----------



## Zvoni (17. September 2008)

Die Jury

Habs aber auch nur gewusst, weil ich den am WE angeschaut habe.

Jetzt mal einen, der IMHO zu den besten Sprüchen der Filmgeschichte zählt.


> Typisch Spaghettifresser. Kommt mit nem Messer zu ner Schiesserei!


----------



## Nugorra (18. September 2008)

ICh habs auf der Zunge liegen aber ich komm nicht auf den Namen des Films war doch mit Connery oder?(wenn nicht denk garnicht erst weiter drüber nach wie der name war)


----------



## Zvoni (18. September 2008)

Connery ist schonmal richtig!


----------



## Nugorra (18. September 2008)

:suspekt: OMG ich sollte lachend in ne Kreissäge rennen, das es mir nicht direkt eingefallen ist.

The Untouchables – Die Unbestechlichen 

Naja das neue dürfte warscheinlich einer beantworten, der am 25. Mai gern mal blöd angesehen wird (so wie ich).



> "Ich habe mit dem Bordcomputer gesprochen"
> "Und?"
> "Er hasst mich"


----------



## Alexander Schuc (18. September 2008)

Hehe. -> Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis

Trägst du also brav dein Handtuch am 25. Mai? 

Bitteschön, hier ein neues Zitat:


> Kann sich jemand an die Zeit erinnern, als wir noch Forscher waren?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. September 2008)

Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis.

Du läufst da echt mit einem Handtuch rum? 

edit: Verdammt^^, war ich wieder zu langsam.


----------



## Zvoni (18. September 2008)

Ufff, Star Trek glaub ich, nur fällt mir grad nicht ein, welcher.

Würde am ehesten auf Resurrection tippen




Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Kann sich jemand an die Zeit erinnern, als wir noch Forscher waren?


----------



## Nugorra (18. September 2008)

Jo mach ich.
glaub ich mach mir das hier mal in meine sig wenn ich zeit hab ^^:
>>Hier klicken<<


----------



## Alexander Schuc (18. September 2008)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Würde am ehesten auf Resurrection tippen



Es gibt keinen Star Trek Film namens "Resurrection".. er heisst ein wenig anders.. *g* (Ansonsten stimmts)


----------



## Zvoni (18. September 2008)

Gut, dann halt Star Trek 9 ^^

EDIT: Insurrection - Der Aufstand


----------



## Zvoni (18. September 2008)

OK, jetzt mal nen echt beknackten ^^

Am besten die Nase zuhalten, und folgendes aussprechen:



> miniminiminimi



EDIT: Und ich meine nicht den Assistenten des verrückten Wissenschaftlers in der Muppet-Show *gg*


----------



## schokolily (22. September 2008)

Die Zeit ist zwar schon um, aber ich tippe mal auf Austin Powers.


----------



## Zvoni (23. September 2008)

Nää, nix Austin Powers.

Kennt ihr nicht den kleinen Roboter aus Buck Rogers? ^^


----------



## Nugorra (23. September 2008)

Nö aber tu mal was neues ^^


----------



## Zvoni (23. September 2008)

Also gut ^^



> "Ich habe gerade eine Epidemie."
> "Höchstwahrscheinlich meinst du Epiphanie."
> "Genauso. Als schlägt ein heller Blitz in mein Gehirn."
> "Das muß doch weh tun."


----------



## schokolily (23. September 2008)

Hook

da bin ich mir 100%ig sicher!


Und hier ein neues:



> "Oh nein, bitte tu mir das nicht an. Ist doch nur ein Spiegel, du kriegst nen neuen."


----------



## Zvoni (23. September 2008)

Japp, Hook is richtig


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Da es anscheinend keiner weiß, mach ich mal weiter...



> Ich liebe den Geruch von Napalm am Morgen.


----------



## Zvoni (16. Oktober 2008)

Der war doch schon mal da, oder?

Apocalypse Now würde ich tippen.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Puh, möglich. Aber dein Tipp ist richtig.


----------



## Zvoni (16. Oktober 2008)

> Wenn ich ein Mensch wäre, würde ich sagen: Fahrt zur Hölle!



*auffffüllllll*


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Star Track! Teil 6 denke ich.
Richtig?


----------



## Zvoni (16. Oktober 2008)

Du denkst richtig. Du bist dran.

.oO(*wechlol*@Star *Track* - heisst es denn nit Star *Trek*?)


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> .oO(*wechlol*@Star *Track* - heisst es denn nit Star *Trek*?)


Trek, sorry, mein Fehler.



> "Hast du das Zeug, was ich dir gesagt habe?" - "Ich habs." - "Hast dus genommen?" - "Hab ich." - "Du hast das ganze verdammte Ding genommen, oder?" - "Ja." - "Ich sagte ein Fünftel einer Spritze. Das Zeug bringt dich um!" - "Klar." - "Brennts in deiner Brust?" - "Check." - "Und dir ist kalt?" - "Check." - "Und du hast ne eiserne Latte, hab ich Recht?" - "Muss ich nachsehn... Check."


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Crank. Meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Filme 2007 neben Planet Terror, Shoot em up und Lucky Number Slevin (mmh war der 2006 oder 2007? Egal).

edit:  Ich bin ein Versager...Crank und Lucky number Slevin sind von 2006 .



> Ich hab in meinem Leben schon ne Menge verückte Schei.ße gesehn, aber noch nie ne Einbeinige Stripperin. Ich hab ne Stripperin mit einer Brust gesehn und ich hab ne Stripperin mit zwölf Zehen gesehn und ich hab schon ne Stripperin ganz ohne Gehirn gesehn, aber noch nie ne Einbeinige Stripperin.


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Richtig! Geiler Film, am 2. Teil wird gerade gedreht.
Du bist drann Ex1tus!


----------



## general_failure (16. Oktober 2008)

@ Ex1tus: Planet Terror, oder?
mfg
GF


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Oktober 2008)

Ja. It's your turn.


----------



## Zvoni (21. Oktober 2008)

Scheint wohl nicht zu wollen.
Mach ich mal nen neuen.



> *inFurchtbaremSchweizerDialekt*
> üns, zwü, drüüüü


^^


----------



## zerix (21. Oktober 2008)

Das klingt nach CoolRunnings. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Zvoni (21. Oktober 2008)

Jepp, ist Cool Runnings

Du bist dran


----------



## Heilandzack (5. Dezember 2008)

Weil ja sonst keiner weitermacht leg ich mal was vor:

"Er stand auf Drogen, er stand auf Mädchen und er stand auf Rock n' Roll" - "Auf den Bürgermeister stand er wohl auch"


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

Basic Instinct würde ich mal sagen...


----------



## Heilandzack (18. Dezember 2008)

Rischtisch!

Du bist dran.


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

> "Deine Leberwerte waren erschreckend niedrig. Da dachte ich mir, eine schwule Nummer hilft immer"



Na dann ratet mal schön


----------



## hacker der dritte (24. Januar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Na dann ratet mal schön



ich weiss is kein film aber eien versuch ist es wert :
Dr. house


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

Nein. Wie schon erwähnt, ist ein Film


----------



## Dorschty (29. Januar 2009)

Wie wäre es vielleicht mit einem kleinen Tipp?


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2009)

"White Castle"
Wer den Film gesehen hat müsste jetzt aber wissen, welchen ich meine


----------



## zerix (29. Januar 2009)

Na das ist doch ganz klar. Der Film heißt Harold & Kumar.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2009)

Richtig!
Du bist dran.


----------



## Henig (20. November 2009)

ich klopp einfach mal so aus spaß ein rein  xD



> Hast du meine Unterhose gesehen?
> ...
> Willst du sie sehen?



@ Matt richtig ^^


----------



## mc_gulasch (14. Mai 2010)

Da Schwammschädl?


----------



## Matt297 (19. Juni 2010)

Ich fand einen FilmZitate-Thread schon immer toll, vor allem, weil ich Filme so toll find 

Da dieser Thread anscheinend schon ne Weile tot ist, werd ich ihn mal wieder 'reaktivieren' und mit einem neuen Filmzitat anfangen:



> Ich habe alle Merkmale eines Menschen. Fleisch, Blut, Haut, Haare. Aber keine einzige klar identifizierbare Emotion abgesehen von Gier und Abscheu.



Zu Anfang ein leichtes Zitat, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Kai008 (19. Juni 2010)

American Psycho?


----------



## Matt297 (19. Juni 2010)

Richtig, ich sag doch das war leicht


----------



## Kai008 (19. Juni 2010)

Jetzt auch was ganz einfaches, aber englisch. 


```
A strange Game. The only winning move is not to play.
```

Ich hoffe, ich habe es wortgetreu im Kopf.


----------



## Matt297 (19. Juni 2010)

Hmm, kommt mir so nicht bekannt vor, ist aber so ein Universal-Zitat das in vielen Filmen vorkommen könnte...
Ich tippe mal auf Gamer, wenn nicht wär son Tipp nicht schlecht, wie alt ungefähr...


----------



## tombe (19. Juni 2010)

Der Film müsste aus dem Jahr 1983 stammen, ein Junge gegen einen Computer der Armee !!


----------



## Kai008 (19. Juni 2010)

Simmt, 1983.
Gamer ist nicht gemeint.


----------



## Matt297 (19. Juni 2010)

Ok, leider bin ich ein bisschen zu jung, um all die Filme in der Zeit kennen


----------



## Octa (19. Juni 2010)

Matt297 hat gesagt.:


> Ok, leider bin ich ein bisschen zu jung, um all die Filme in der Zeit kennen



Ist keine Entschuldigung, ist auch vor meiner Zeit.

Ich tippe nach "Junge gegen Computer der armee" auf "War Games"


----------



## Kai008 (19. Juni 2010)

Stimmt. :>
(Bin übrigens auch erst 89 gebohren, aber dem Film kann es ja trotzdem noch spielen. ^^)

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Octa (19. Juni 2010)

Kai008 hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt. :>
> (Bin übrigens auch erst 89 gebohren, aber dem Film kann es ja trotzdem noch spielen. ^^)
> 
> Viel Spaß.



Mein Jahrgang 

A: "Ja, genau, Burt Reynolds. Sag ihm, er soll sich mal Burt Reynolds vornehmen."
*peng*
A: "Donnerwetter...."
B: "Man ist der gut, der sah gar nicht aus wie Burt Reynolds."

Edit: Gut, 2 Tipps:
- In der Szene sind noch 2 andere Personen anwesend: Jemand, der schießt und ein anderer, der den Namen auf ein Schild schreibt.
- Der Regisseur dieses Films hat auch eine recht bekannte Comicverfilmung im Portfolio.


----------



## alina- (21. Juni 2010)

dawn of the dead?!

aus einer meiner lieblingsserien 


> "Peinlichkeitsregel Nr. 1 - es ist nur peinlich wenn man die Peinlichkeit zulässt"


----------



## Octa (21. Juni 2010)

alina- hat gesagt.:


> dawn of the dead?!
> 
> aus einer meiner lieblingsserien



Stimmt so.


----------



## Henig (6. August 2010)

Welcher Film?:


> A: Was ist das?
> B: Das ist blaues Licht.
> A: Und was macht es?
> *knick*
> ...


 SEHR einfach


----------



## Matt297 (6. August 2010)

Ja wirklich SEHR einfach 
Rambo - Teil 2 meine ich...


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. August 2010)

Matt297 hat gesagt.:


> Ja wirklich SEHR einfach
> Rambo - Teil 2 meine ich...



SEHR einfach, und falsch


----------



## Matt297 (7. August 2010)

Dann der dritte Teil  War mir halt nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Henig (9. August 2010)

Richtig Matt es ist John Rambo de dritte teil


----------



## Matt297 (9. August 2010)

naja, wer den nicht kennt...
Hier mein Zitat:


> "Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen enem Luxuschlitten und einem Pavian?"
> "Ich geb' auf."
> "Bei einem Pavian sitzt das ********* außen."


----------



## jappu (13. Oktober 2010)

ich kann mich auch irren, aber mir kommt das glaube ich aus "Tisch und Bett" bekannt. kann aber gut sein, dass ich das komplett verwechsele.
wobei es könnte auch eine der stirb langsam teile sein.... wann wird das nun verraten?


----------



## Matt297 (17. Dezember 2010)

Hi, sorry, hatte ganz vergessen 
Deine Vorschläge sind falsch, aber Stirb langsam ist schon die richtige Richtung, nur noch sinnloser und Action-lastiger


----------



## Frezl (18. Dezember 2010)

Shoot Em Up?


----------



## Matt297 (19. Dezember 2010)

Jap, das ist richtig!


----------



## Frezl (19. Dezember 2010)

Nice  Dann mach ich mal weiter:



> "[...], ein kräftiger kleiner Bursche bist du..."
> "Er ist meine Tochter!"
> " - und er wird einem glücklichen Mann mal ein wunderbares Weib sein!"



Na, wer kennt den Film?


----------



## Frankfurterin (20. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, handelt es sich dabei um Brothers Grimm! Da kann ich mir die schnelle Antwort nicht verkneifen


----------



## Frezl (20. Dezember 2010)

Kooorekt, du irrst dich nicht ;-) Hab ihn neulich wieder angeschaut, zu geil, der Film 

Du bist dran ;-)


----------



## Frankfurterin (20. Dezember 2010)

Da hätte ich einen:

"Es war traumhaft. Wir verkauften reichen Weibern ihre eigenen fetten Ärsche zurück."


----------



## Matt297 (20. Dezember 2010)

Fight Club? Seife aus Fett?


----------



## Frankfurterin (20. Dezember 2010)

Richtig


----------



## Matt297 (20. Dezember 2010)

Ok, dann bin ich wieder dran:



> "Er ist tot." - "Tot? Was heisst tot?" - "Sein Lebensfunken ist in der Schei*e erstickt. Seine Seele hat ihn verlassen aber der gestank ist geblieben, beantwortet das deine Frage?"


----------



## Frezl (13. Januar 2011)

Nachdem hier so lang keiner ne Antwort geben konnte, hab ich mir mal von Google helfen lassen...
--> Ritter aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Matt297 (13. Januar 2011)

Google hat ja soooo Recht


----------



## Jellysheep (13. Januar 2011)

Das ist ja ein cooler Thread. 
Das kennt ihr bestimmt:


> A: Bist du das?
> B: Ja, bin ich. Bin ich, bin ich, bin ich.
> A: Bin ich auch.




//EDIT:
Cool, 500ster Beitrag hier.


----------



## Matt297 (13. Januar 2011)

Oh man, ich kenn das Zitat, ich kann die Stimmen in meinem Kopf hören 
Ich weiß das die Lösung irgendwo in meinem Kopf drinsteckt, aber ich weiß nicht genau wo. Das ist sowas von frustrierend! :suspekt:

EDIT: JA, ich weiß es  Das ist auf jeden Fall der gute Mr. Smith  Ich bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher welcher Teil der Trilogie, entweder der zweite oder der dritte. Ich rate einfach mal und sage es ist der zweite...


----------



## Jellysheep (13. Januar 2011)

Jaa, perfekt!  Matrix, 2ter Teil, Smith.


----------



## Matt297 (13. Januar 2011)

Ok, dann meiner:



> "...ich bin mir in Geschichte nicht ganz sicher, aber sollten die Barbaren, die Schlacht um Cartago nicht verlieren?"


----------



## Frezl (19. Januar 2011)

Ja spielt denn keiner mehr mit?

Das Zitat müsste aus Gladiator sein, hab ich Recht?

Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## Matt297 (19. Januar 2011)

Naja, ich bin noch da und warte auf Antworten, und deine ööööööööööst RICHTIG


----------



## Frezl (19. Januar 2011)

Na dann mach ich mal weiter:



> Den Kindern ist langweilig und dann haben sie Verkehr!



Viel Spaß beim Raten ;-)


----------



## Frankfurterin (20. Januar 2011)

Hey, einfach und inzwischen schon ein Klassiker 

*Juno*

Dann mach ich mal weiter. 
Ein echter Klassiker:

"Wenn es blutet, können wir es töten."


----------



## timestamp (20. Januar 2011)

Dürfte von Predators kommen oder?


----------



## Frankfurterin (20. Januar 2011)

Jep  Dann mach mal weiter!


----------



## timestamp (20. Januar 2011)

Ok 
"Ich möchte sichergehen dass alle genau verstehen um was sie hier bitten"


----------



## timestamp (27. Januar 2011)

Ich geb noch mal ein zweites dazu, scheint ja keiner rauszukriegen 


> "Ich möchte sicher gehen, dass alle genau verstehen um was sie hier bitten"
> 
> "Warum schießt du nicht?"
> "Weil sie noch nicht auf uns schießen"
> ...


----------



## Jellysheep (27. Januar 2011)

Der Satz mit dem Zischen erinnert mich entfernt an "Fluch der Karibik"...


----------



## timestamp (27. Januar 2011)

Den meinte ich nicht


----------



## Crany (22. März 2011)

Ich lös mal, sonst schläft der coole Thread ein!

Black Hawk Down


----------



## Kris Kringle (5. Mai 2011)

Schade, dass der coole Thread eimngeschlafen ist, ich versuche ihn mal zu beleben.

"Heilige ********, du bist echt echt."


----------

